#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-10
<popey> AlanBell: bet you get sladen :)
<popey> he's just arrived
<duanedesign> what is the time of the first UDS session in GMT?
<maco> 7 i think
<maco> its usually 8 local time iirc
<duanedesign> ok 8 brussels time
<duanedesign> ok and Brussels is +2
<nhandler> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-16/ says the first session starts at 09:00 (I assume brussels time)
<duanedesign> so maco was right 7 :)
<maco> no thatd be 8 GMT
<maco> er
<maco> its summer time
<maco> so its BST right now in britain which is UTC+1
<maco> its 7 UTC
<duanedesign> nhandler: see,s the first sessions after the intro and keynote
<duanedesign> nhandler: seems the first sessions after the intro and keynote start at 5 am (our time)
<duanedesign> not too bad. Your usually up at 6 anyway :)
<nhandler> Yeah, but I won't be around to watch the sessions duanedesign :(
<ddecator> bah, most of the sessions i want to be in start at 3am or 4am...
<nigelbabu> ddecator: lol, dedication dude, wake up early
<ddecator> nigelbabu: i plan on it for at least thursday. i'll be up more than 24-hours that day, even though i'll have classes
<nigelbabu> ddecator: woo! cool, most of the sessions are from 11:30 am for me, very comfortable
<ddecator> nigelbabu: lucky, i have to get up at 3am for the bugsquad roadmap session, haha
<nigelbabu> ddecator: oh thats though
<ddecator> nigelbabu: then maybe a nap, two more sessions, classes, train back home, then stay up late for another session the next morning, haha
 * nigelbabu bows
 * ddecator wonders why nigelbabu is bowing
 * nigelbabu would rather miss UDS that attend with that punishing schedule
<ddecator> that's why i'm only doing it the one day, haha. bugsquad roadmap, default apps (gonna defend firefox) and talking about browser performance. big day
<nigelbabu> ddecator: waiting someone wants to replace firefox? with what? lynx? :D
<nigelbabu> s/waiting/wait
<ddecator> theres some debate about possibly making chromium the default
<nigelbabu> slim chances if you ask me
<ddecator> that's what i'm hoping
<duanedesign> ddecator: yes i saw there was going to be debate on the browser
<ddecator> duanedesign: yah, i already added to the whiteboard for it, but i want to be able to add my input during the session
<Pendulum> morning
<ddecator> morning Pendulum
<nigelbabu> heya Pendulum :)
<bencrisford> hola :)
<bencrisford> hows uds going?
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: putty/vlc/gobby arent working
<bencrisford> some kind of restriction
<bencrisford> cant run .exes
<bencrisford> qense: afternoon :)
<qense> bencrisford: hello!
<bencrisford> qense: how are things going?
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: great :D
<nigelbabu> qense: so far so good eh?
<maco> nigelbabu: what is going on in #u-w?
<nigelbabu> maco: absolutely no clue, was out for close to 45 minutes when UDS split for lunch
<nigelbabu> looks like its a total mess
<qense> bencrisford: So far so good. :)
<qense> I'm handling some private mail in the auditorium while waiting for the plenaries to start.
<qense> Lunch was good. ;)
<qense> maco: You're really not here? :( Didn't sneak inside someone's luggage?
<maco> qense: no i have an exam in 3hr. dont want to fail out of school!
<qense> ah, important stuff
<qense> a shame they planned it this badly, they could have known there was an UDS!
<bencrisford> qense: last year I had a weeks holiday co-inciding with UDS
<bencrisford> but this year - no such luck :(
<qense> maco: Good luck with your exams!
<maco> thanks
<cjohnston> hey qense
<qense> hi cjohnston!
<nigelbabu> cjohnston: hows it going so far?
<cjohnston> not bad
<qense> good
<cjohnston> havin fun
<cjohnston> just need clothes
<nigelbabu> your luggage isn't there yet?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> still in us
<nigelbabu> huh?
<nigelbabu> how come?
<cjohnston> they didnt put it on my plane
<nigelbabu> oh great, so shopping for clothres today?
<cjohnston> maybe
<bencrisford> rright, I gotta go
<bencrisford> enjoy the rest of the day
<cjohnston> o/
<bencrisford> qense: nigelbabu: ^ :)
<nigelbabu> byw :)
<doctormo> What is the IRC channel for systems admins at UDS?
<cjohnston> doctormo: #canonical-sysadmin
<doctormo> I'm looking for someone to help me figure out my inability to suspend, it's killing my ability to use my laptop and move around.
<cjohnston> what type of processor
<doctormo> core2 duo
<doctormo> System76 machine
<cjohnston> reason i ask is i know there are problems with the i cores
<doctormo> Ah crappy cpus ;-)
<doctormo> I didn't go anywhere
<czajkowski> not sys admin issue
<czajkowski> desktop
<akgraner> czajkowski, desktop I thought suspend resume was kernel?
<czajkowski> aye guess so
<doctormo> Probably right, kernel, either way it's hurting my performance at this UDS
<czajkowski> mine doest work on this machine since i upgraded
<czajkowski> shrugs
<czajkowski> too busy tbh to worry
<doctormo> czajkowski: My battery is also gone, it lasts for maybe 20 mins, if I could suspend then I could save the state.
<doctormo> Right now I have to shut down after each session, or run to the next one and plug it in
<Technoviking> morning all
<czajkowski> Technoviking: aloha
<nigelbabu> jcastro: poke
<nigelbabu> jcastro: /ws 59
<nigelbabu> grr
<nigelbabu> jcastro: the thing I've been working for the reviewers team is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-review-overview
<nigelbabu> you can take a poke.  It currently has issues, I get 410 erros and still dont know how to deal with that
<nigelbabu> and it takes a long time to run
<bencrisford> qense: nigelbabu: unfortunately, it seems I wont even be able to use webchat.freenode from school anymore
<popey> czajkowski: where you?
<qense> bencrisford: awww
<bencrisford> qense: was on it at school, and then the sysadmins remotely logged me off, came and found me and told me off :(
<bencrisford> its now blocked I think
<qense> That's a shame.
<bencrisford> indeed it is
<bencrisford> i've actually been pretty lucky that ive gotten away with it for so long
<bencrisford> and apparently they were watching me chat for like 20 minutes, which doesnt make any difference really I guess
<qense> Why were they watching for so long? Interested?
<bencrisford> but I do talk about them sometimes :P, being newbie enough to not block webchat.f.n
<bencrisford> qense: no, apparently the guy who spotted it didnt know what to do, and checked with his boss
<qense> ah
<bencrisford> because I could have had work etc.
<czajkowski> popey: in room
<czajkowski> popey: can be in reception in 5
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-11
<bencrisford> afternoon :)
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: heya
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: im home in time for the last session :)
<bencrisford> woo
<nigelbabu> you have plenty to choose from
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: yeah :D
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<pleia2> czajkowski: he's helping present an IRC session
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> nm so
<bencrisford> qense: good day 2? :D
<qense> bencrisford: Yeah, was fun today.
<bencrisford> :)
<qense> Felt like I've been abl e to do a more constructive contribution.
<qense> bencrisford: How's remote participation?
<bencrisford> qense: not great :D, only got home in time for the last session
<bencrisford> I say not great, the icecast+IRC  is awesome
<bencrisford> but I havent had much chance
<bencrisford> to use it ;)
<qense> aww
<Technoviking> bencrisford: same here, I have meetings most mornings. By the time I'm done UDS is done for the day.
<bencrisford> Technoviking: :/
<nigelbabu> I'm finding remote participation awesome
<nigelbabu> except for the part where the room is waiting for me to respond to something
<jturek> qense: as a newcomer to #uds  I think the remote participation is working out pretty well
<jturek> I have some ideas since I do voip in my daytime life that we could make this more realtime and active
<jturek> instead of Icecast, we could do a two way audio feed.. if people wanted to talk
<jturek> wouldn't be hard to put an asterisk conference server up
<bencrisford> jturek: agreed :)
<nigelbabu> bandwith issues might pop up I feel
<jturek> I don't think so
<jturek> Its all centralized
<jturek> one feed per room
<qense> jturek: I am afraid that would complicate the conversation as you would have no visual language helping with keeping the session audible. More people would start speaking all at the same time without knowing whether someone else wants to start too.
<jturek> just like any other conference call lol
<nigelbabu> I was just getting there
<jturek> what are the speeds you guys have there at UDS?
<jturek> i mean,  could you handle a 100k up and down per room?
<jturek> you already are pushing out icecast at what..64 or 32 k right?
<qense> jturek: I don't think it would be very easy to set up two-way audiostreams.
<jturek> i guess the other thing is to have a Qik type session in each room, so at least we can *see* :)
<jturek> which asterisk supports video as well
<jturek> idk, i can setup a proof of concept setup sometime and you guys can try it out
<jturek> i live everyday trying to coordinate with teams around the world at my day job... (sucks)
<jturek> but - IRC /Icecast is working great :)
<jturek> thanks!
<qense> good!
<qense> Don't thank me, thank Canonical IS!
<jturek> (had to put something positive in there.. because really, it is awesome)
<jturek> I need to make an iphone app for this next year
<jturek> or next UDS i should say
<jturek> ice cast can stream while the chat displays on the screen
<maco> jturek: even with the one-way icecast they have the bandwidth is never enough
<maco> even when uds is at google, the link is completely saturated
 * nigelbabu is addicted to "We're not going to take it"
<nigelbabu> that video was awesome
<nigelbabu> maco: oh, hey there :)
<nigelbabu> yes, there are breaks in the stream often
<nigelbabu> I've got breaks a lot of times over te past 2 days, first session was the only one that was ok
<jturek> i am on a 100meg link here at work, so.. sounds awesome lol
<maco> its not on /our/ ends that the dropping happens :P
<nigelbabu> I know
<nigelbabu> thats the whole point
<maco> ive been to uds before. large chunks of time are spent bugging people to get the wireless back up, find more bandwidth, etc
<nigelbabu> oooh
<maco> the hotels and conference centers aren't equipped to handle 300 geeks + a dozen streams + people pushing packages & pulling isos
<nigelbabu> +1
<qense> Wireless in the lobby can't handle us.
<maco> its not exactly a common thing for them to need to do :P
<nigelbabu> people hammered the ppa yesterday
<qense> It's pretty decent in the conference centre and the auditorium though.
<qense> But the lobby...
<maco> qense: yeah in barcelona when canonical IS convinced the hotel to turn off their wireless and just let them set something up that helped a /lot/
<qense> The wireless of hotels doesn't work for people that are actually using it.
<nigelbabu> maco: ouch, *shudder* how bad was it before that?
<qense> Anyway, I'm off to diner!
<qense> see you!
<maco> nigelbabu: a webpage would load every 5 minutes or so...
<nigelbabu> maco: WOO
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-12
<doctormo> jono: I think czajkowski was asking me yesterday to run a simple inkscape tutorial while I'm here, it wouldn't be a session, how would I go about doing that?
<doctormo> (basically for community, posters, flyers design etc)
<czajkowski> doctormo: not me
<doctormo> Then perhaps akgraner, I keep getting you two mixed up.
<akgraner> doctormo, hehe yeah  - it was me
<akgraner> I need to find a good time for that :-)
<akgraner> czajkowski, I'll take it as a complement to be mistaken for you :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> JanC: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-14
<dholbach> jussi: could we add a 15-minute warning for the projectors and stuff?
<jussi> dholbach: we can, but is it worth it for this UDS? We have only a few sessions, and it takes a a bit to get it done.
<jussi> actually writing the code is short, but we have to log into every machine and change stuff.
<dholbach> jussi: for next time
<dholbach> I just did this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Handout?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<jussi> dholbach: we can, for sure
<czajkowski> dholbach: did you do your magic with that ld bug from yesterday,.....
<dholbach> czajkowski: I filed an RT ticket
<dholbach> czajkowski: and asked
<czajkowski> oh good
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
 * AlanBell hugs everyone
<cjohnston> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-15
<qense> good afternoon
<nigelb> hello qense
<nigelb> back home safely I hope :)
<qense> yes, the trip went well
<bencrisford> qense: :)
<qense> hello
<nigelb> qense: took any photos?
<nigelb> especially the allstarts?
<nigelb> I only have a video that mdz put up from allstars
<qense> nigelb: Just a few during my travel, you'd have to depend on others for more pictures.
<qense> dinner time, afk!
<nigelb> qense: I'm waiting for folks to land and catch some sleep before I poke :D
<bencrisford> nigelb: same here :) im catching up on the blip.tv vids atm
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: please please tell me you carry a camera
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye I do
<czajkowski> why ?
<nigelb> you carried a camera to UDS?
<nigelb> took pictures?
<czajkowski> aye some
<czajkowski> not as many as I should have really
 * nigelb is waiting to see pictures, especially allstar
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> czajkowski: last one week, I've never kicked myself more
<czajkowski> :(
<nigelb> yeah, you know what they say, listen to your mom or you'll regret it
<nigelb> she kept reminding me when the passport was near expiry and I kept putting it off
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> Pendulum: landed safely?
<Pendulum> nigelb: yep, all curled up trying to rest without actually falling asleep
<nigelb> Pendulum: hehe.  Where are you now? home?
<Pendulum> back in my flat in NYC
<Pendulum> for one last week
<nigelb> Pendulum: I was totally drained at work today.  my boss was like 'what happened to you?'
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> yeah, I wish I could just sleep all week
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I thought it might be less draining remotely
<nigelb> turns out its all the same
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> well you had less of the drinking all night, I would expect
<nigelb> true, but I had more of the roaming around all day getting things done
<nigelb> Pendulum: apparently vish couldn't believe tht the temp was 6 degrees :D
 * Gammu Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<qense> Yay! It's K-Lined
<cjohnston> hey qense
<Pendulum> hey qense
<Pendulum> cjohnston: how was Paris?
<qense> cjohnston, Pendulum: hello!
<AlanBell> anyone know how many gobby documents were lost and which ones?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: ugh
<cjohnston> AlanBell: havent heard
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-16
<nigelb> cjohnston: heya, back home?
<Pendulum> morning
<Pendulum> nigelb: he wasn't leaving Belgium until today. I suspect it'll be another 12-hoursish until he's home
 * jussi waves to Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya jussi
<qense> Hello everyone!
<nigelb> Pendulum: yeah, I skyped him a litter later
<nigelb> aarg, little
<nigelb> heya jussi :)
<qense> nigelb: This is wat the rooms looked like, in case you haven't seen a picture yet: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/qense/4610914617/in/photostream/>.
<nigelb> qense: thank you :) I saw videos
<nigelb> but its nice to see good quality photos :)
<qense> ah, good
<qense> good quality, funny joke
<nigelb> qense: you haven't seen the videos yet I suppose
<qense> I have, but my camera isn't exactly top-quality.
<nigelb> its similar to mine :)
<nigelb> qense: you took what 5 photos?
<qense> nigelb: A little more, but those were duplicates. ;)
<qense> I depend on others for more fun photos.
<nigelb> qense: haha! you need to learn about photography :D
<nigelb> about appreciating the beauty around yo
<nigelb> last time I took my camera for a team dinner, I clicked 150 pics (well, around 20 ro 30 were bad)
<qense> My camera isn't really nice and it uses its batteries real quick.
<nigelb> yeah, I generally carry 3 sets of baterries
<nigelb> mine's a kodak too
<qense> nigelb: If people start adding stuff to the Flickr map things should show up here: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uds-m/map>. Ask them to! ;)
<nigelb> qense: the bunch I saw were on facebook mostly
<qense> aww
<qense> Facebook :S
<qense> Facebook scales the pictures down.
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> tats why I like flickr
<qense> Everyone, correctly tagged pictures should appear t <http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/udsm/>.
<qense> the hyphen doesn't really amtter
<qense> However, there also appears to be an African (Ugandan?) organisation called UDSM, so things might be confused.
<qense> Told the story about the UDS hotel making a small fuss about me not having a credit card. My sister said "I want a credit card, then I can go shopping!" ... Credit cards are Very Bad(TM). You shouldn't pay with money you don't have or may not have.
<Mamarok> it would be nice to remove those red eyes before uploading pics, looks scary
<Mamarok> hm, maybe tagging with uds-m would take away some confusion
<Mamarok> doesn't seem to hel, they don't make a differenc with or without the hyphen
<qense> no
<nigelb> qense: thanks for arranging the tagging.  Nice to se all the photos together :)
<qense> nigelb: arranging? How did I arrange it?
<nigelb> well, announcing
<nigelb> for the group photo who was it sitting on the track leads?
<qense> Is the group photo already online?!
<qense> Where?
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4610334160/sizes/o/
<nigelb> yay Internet
<nigelb> qense: ^
<qense> thanks!
<qense> That are multiple photos stitched together, by the way.
<qense> nigelb: The track leads are wearing orange t-shirts, and they're spreaded throughout the audience.
<nigelb> I can recognize AlanBel, popey, czajkowski, jono, jcastro, amber, pete, rick, benjamin, riddel, chris, ivanka, lyz
<nigelb> qense: look at bottom-most row
<nigelb> Pendulum: where art thou in the pic? I cant find you
<popey> nigelb: sil/aq is next to me
<qense> nigelb: pendulum always at at the top of the bottom section in the middle walk.
<popey> oh maybe not
<qense> not here
<nigelb> popey: ah, thats sil :)
<nigelb> was Pendulum wearing a pink shirt, I think she's on top right, but I may be wrong
<popey> image still loading for me
<nigelb> popey: who;s that sitting on jono, pete, and rick's lap?
<popey> pen is next to alan bell
<qense> I never know who's Alan Bell and who's Alan Pope. But now I do because I just remember the Mumbuntu talk while typing.
<nigelb> popey: top row right.  Alan Bell with a black t?
<popey> yes
<qense> nigelb: have you found me already?
<popey> ah i am between sladen and david planella
<qense> yeah
<popey> Claire Newman is on the laps on the guys at the front
<nigelb> ahhh.  what does she do?
<popey> Marks PA
<nigelb> popey: sladen is the guy with long hair?
<nigelb> ahh :)
<nigelb> I like the look of the guy siting next to pete.  its like 'I have not part in this'
<nigelb> or 'eek, she's hot her heels on my jeans' hahaha
<qense> :D
<nigelb> I looooove jcastro's jersey hehe
<nigelb> detroid red wings I think
<nigelb> *detroit
<nigelb> I have no clue how I know that.  I've never even watched ice hockey.
<nigelb> qense: gimme a clue as to where you are or what color shirt you're wearing
<qense> nigelb: grey t-short :)
<qense> not very helpful
<qense> close to sabdfl
<popey> behind and to the left
<qense> yes
<qense> I had expected to look worse on the group photo, but this is not too bad. Not as good as the guy in the black t-shirt behind the monitor at the first row, though. ;)
<popey> cant believe martin couldn't put his ipad down for 30 seconds
<qense> He must be addicted to it already. Wouldn't be surprised if Apple puts something in it that makes you can't put it away.
<popey> the aliminium case has crack embedded in it
<qense> probably
<AlanBell> ooh group photo :-)
<qense> It's there!
<qense> I would also like to ask everyone here again to put their UDS photos on the Flickr map <http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uds-m/map>. Just because it is possible. :)
<AlanBell> I really like that sabdfl is just sat in a random place somewhere in the middle
<nigelb> qense: found you, diagonal above sabdfl
<nigelb> was afk, power went out
<qense> Correct!
<qense> A shame power went out.
<qense> AlanBell: yeah, in the middle of the people
<nigelb> doctormo bought an ipad?
<qense> He meant another Martin, at the front row.
<nigelb> ahh
<nigelb> well, whoever it is, 'traitor!' haha
<nigelb> AlanBell: +1, I liked that too
<AlanBell> chap with a cap on
<nigelb> nothing flashy either
<AlanBell> he is hacking it to run Ubuntu
<nigelb> oh, cool.  I hope apple doesn't sue him
<nigelb> where's mdz? I can't find him :(
<nigelb> qense: is vish wearing a black coat or something?
<qense> nigelb: he's at the left top, not very sharp
<nigelb> blue T?
<AlanBell> it would be good to put that image somewhere with a collaborative image map tagging thing so we could put an onhover name on everyone
<nigelb> yeah, poke kwii
<qense> It is huge. :P
<qense> It sure needs crowd-source to tag people.
<qense> AlanBell: What website would you suggest to do it with?
<AlanBell> no idea, I think facebook does something like that, never used it myself
<AlanBell> I could code it :-)
<nigelb> flickr can do it :)
<qense> nigelb: But can you point where people are?
<AlanBell> I am not really in to online photo stuff
<nigelb> yeah, but first the owner needs to allow us to do it
<hihihi100> can any of u help me with an IBUS issue?
<hihihi100> I cannot see the icons that should appear on the left of any line of the combo box
<nigelb> hihihi100: have you tried asking #ubuntu?
<nigelb> this really isn't a support channel
<hihihi100> nope, ill go there
<qense> nigelb: Ah, I see.
<qense> AlanBell: ping kwwii to allow us to do so and get everyone on Flickr!
<qense> nigelb: Downside: we'd need everyone to get a Flickr account for it to work.
<nigelb> qense: yeah, thats there
<qense> nigelb: or maybe not, let me test
<qense> nigelb: yes, the person has to be registered
<qense> nigelb: wait, I think you can add people using the email address, they then can confirm it.
<nigelb> oooh, nice :)
<qense> AlanBell, nigelb: Confirmed. You can add people with their email address if they're not on Flickr, but they will have to confirm, and I'm not sure if they have to register or so.
<nigelb> qense: worth it, I'd say
<AlanBell> cool, kwii has labled it "first version" of the photo so there might be a bit of further enhancement that can be done
<qense> yeah, maybe he wants to upload a better version first
 * AlanBell is not too unhappy about the soft focus top right
<qense> otherwise we'd have to upload again
<nigelb> AlanBell: I think he'll be doing more work on it
<qense> we'd have to tag again*
<nigelb> jcastro did threaten that you have to wait for 10 minutes if someone moved, etc
<nigelb> so if it doesn't turn out clear, kick him haha
<qense> Actually, Flickr's people tagging thing is pretty neat.
<qense> It works great.
<nigelb> hehe.  That's why everyone loves flickr :)
<qense> The only problem is that almost no one of my family is on Flickr.
<nigelb> what I like best is the access control
<nigelb> you can control he license and visibility of each photo
<qense> yeah
<qense> It's done really nicely.
<qense> A shame it's using Yahoo!'s horrible account system.
<qense> or that it is owned by Yahoo! at all.
<nigelb> I really don't care who owns what if the service is awesome
<qense> nigelb: I think I've added you as a friend on Flickr, is that correct?
<nigelb> qense: yep
<qense> good
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<qense> hi czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: hola.  We were just looking at the photos trying to guess who's where
<czajkowski> what pics?
 * czajkowski just got a chinese dinner
<czajkowski> nyoomy
<qense> czajkowski: kwwii has just posted the first version of the group photo
<Pendulum> czajkowski: the group photo
<nigelb> czajkowski: the group photo!
<qense> and there are of course others
<czajkowski> came home to an empty house and then drunken sister
<qense> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4610334160/in/faves-qense/
<nigelb> Pendulum: you're on the pink right?
<nigelb> errr.. pink shirt
<czajkowski> just done an ikea run to box up my stuff, have to be out of here in 14 days
<Pendulum> i'm wearing white in the pic, but it might look pink
<nigelb> next to alan?
<qense> czajkowski: That's a short period! I hope you'll have enough time to pack properly.
<nigelb> Pendulum: hm, perhaps white ;)
<nigelb> anyone know who's james tatum in the photos?
<Pendulum> nigelb: yes, next to alan
<nigelb> he was awfully nice to us remote folks, posting pictures of all the slides
<nigelb> Im guesing he's the guy in brown in bottom left corner, but not sure
<nigelb> just judging from the angle of the photos
<nigelb> hm, best part, I'm able to identify folks I've never met :/
<nigelb> czajkowski: you've got a pink mini?
<nigelb> um, dell mini :D
<pleia2> red
<czajkowski> RED
<czajkowski> lordie
<nigelb> oh yeah red
 * nigelb saw the video 2 days back! cut me some slack 
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: 90% of the time, I make you out by your hair ;)
<nigelb> I'm very bad with faces per se, but remember everything else
<czajkowski> heh ok
 * nigelb dinner and then bed
<nigelb> gotta get to work at 0530
<nigelb> later folks, good morning, good afternoon, and good night (as applicable) ;)
<qense> good bye!
<diwic> Where should the expense form for UDS-M be sent to?
<popey> the email should say
<popey> marianna
<diwic> Should I get an email? I just saw the expense form on the UDS-M wiki page.
<popey> were you sponsored?
<qense> diwic: or are you an employee?
<diwic> I will be an employee in August
<qense> ah, nice
<diwic> If that means I'm sponsored now, I'm not exactly sure :-)
<popey> you should know if you're sponsored
<qense> When in doubt: you're not.
<popey> i.e. your flight/accomodation paid
<diwic> My flight was paid by BTS travel.
<popey> contact marianna to clarify
<popey> we cant help really
<diwic> ok, you're not employees, right?
 * diwic remembers qense from UDS-M but is less sure about popey.
<popey> some people here are, most arent
<qense> I'm not an employee, but I was sponsored.
<popey> ditto
<Pendulum> same for me
<diwic> Have you got an email telling you where to direct your expenses?
<popey> yes
<qense> I got a mail witht he form
<popey> from marianna
<popey> as I said, contact marianna for more detail
<diwic> ok
<diwic> unless it says something private/individual, would you mind forwarding that email to me?
<diwic> all information is helpful :-)
<qense> diwic: what's the job you'll get in August?
<diwic> qense: fixing audio bugs. Btw, you might remember me from the discussion about mentorship admins where there were just four of us
<qense> diwic: ah, you were the one opposite to me, behind Carlos?
<diwic> qense: I was the one running the gobby/firefox computer
<qense> diwic: Ah! that guy!
<qense> I'll forward the mail to you
<diwic> qense: haha, ok :-)
<qense> Congratulations with your new job, by the way.
<diwic> thanks, and thanks for the email!
<diwic> Although it's the community which should have the real thanks, with all the free hours we/they spend on making Ubuntu better :-)
<diwic> The interaction between the community and Canonical is very interesting, how they give back to each other
<diwic> I hope I'll be able to contribute back to the community as a Canonical employee by helping people with their bugs and by making Ubuntu better.
<qense> diwic: good luck!
<diwic> The same to you :-)
<diwic> I'll also be working with OEMs to make their audio hardware work on Ubuntu.
<qense> Nice to have someone paid to work on these issues.
<diwic> definitely. It's also nice to have the community working on these issues. (I guess there isn't a place in the entire Ubuntu planet where we don't feel we need more manpower...)
<qense> true
<diwic> Which is where your work with the mentoring program is appreciated :-)
<qense> good!
<diwic> Have a nice day and thanks for helping out.
<qense> have a nice day!
<qense> hello jcastro!
<nigelb> heya jcastro
<qense> jcastro: Have you seen the group photo already? kwwii put a first version on Flickr and the whole Ubuntu community on Twitter seems to be talking about it.
<qense> jono's back?!
<qense> nope
<bencrisford> qense: lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-09
<AlanBell> cjohnston: did the pad-for-plenaries merge get landed, not seeing what I expected on roundtables and other things
<nigelb> AlanBell: your merge requested yesterday was landed, but I'm not sure it was deployed yet
<cjohnston> afaik it was supposed to
<AlanBell> nigelb: not mine
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh, there was another merge?
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/pad-for-plenaries/+merge/60310
<cjohnston> james_w`: Daviey ping
<AlanBell> and I see a private meeting with notes!
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> so the code is broke
<AlanBell> 10:00 Erkel
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> AlanBell: that meeting seems to not be marked private
<cjohnston> jcastro is changing it now
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> are the plenaries and round tables marked private?
<cjohnston> but your correct that the roundtables and such still dont have it
<cjohnston> i dont know
<AlanBell> the merge looks good to me!
<cjohnston> I don't know then
<AlanBell> two of the four monday plenaries have notes
<cjohnston> the roundtables dont have them
<cjohnston> AlanBell: have you tested the code locally to see if it works locally
<AlanBell> doing that now
<AlanBell> in render.py at the top of meeting_div it does some stuff with _cached_html
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I saw that the other day
<AlanBell> reading render.py I can't see anything else that might prevent it from working
<czajkowski> morning
<cjohnston> o/
<AlanBell> the code works locally
<AlanBell> as far as I can tell, I created a meeting, called it round table, put it in the round table track, didn't include wiki or blueprint and it got the icon
<AlanBell> dunno if there is a way to clear the cache without a summit restart and I am not sure if the changes were landed without a restart
<AlanBell> looks like landing the changes should have caused a restart anyway
<AlanBell> spads has sorted it all out \o/
<AlanBell> well the etherpad theme that is
<AlanBell> not the round table links
<james_w`> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> james_w`: we are having an issue with the etherpad links still.. are you in the grand ballroom?
<nigelb> oh brilliant
<nigelb> another summit deployment \o/
<cjohnston> shush
<AlanBell> icecast is up
<czajkowski> paultag: oi cranky
<mhall119> nigelbabu: +1
<nigelbabu> mhall119: :)
<nigelbabu> mhall119: where are you?
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: right next to me
<nigelbabu> cjohnston: where are you both?
<mhall119> nigelbabu: right side, 3rd row, between cjohnston and pleia2
<nigelbabu> mhall119: aha. I'm sitting behind hypatia
<mhall119> AlanBell: does the pad server make periodic backups of the pad contents?
<cjohnston> nigelbabu: summit is all better
<mhall119> nigelbabu: where's hypatia?
<AlanBell> it constantly saves mhall119
<nigelbabu> mhall119: look for pink hair ;)
<mhall119> AlanBell: cool
<pleia2> she has bright pink hair :)
<pleia2> ah
<nigelbabu> mhall119: 4th row, left side
<mhall119> nigelbabu died his hair?
<nigelbabu> mhall119: *her*
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> I'm slow typing today
<AlanBell> did akgraner get orange/aubergine hair?
<pleia2> alas, no
<nigelbabu> sad
<dholbach> jcastro, around?
<dholbach> can somebody get jcastro's attention and point him to IRC? :)
<mhall119> I haven't seen jcastro all morning
<dholbach> he's in row 2 on the left side of the room
<dholbach> aisle seat :)
<mhall119> got his attention
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> but he's still playing on chrome
<dholbach> bah :)
<jcastro> dholbach: yo
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> jcastro, I PMed you
<nigelbabu> jcastro: lol, i was logged into summit as jorge :p
<nigelbabu> just loggec out ;)
<mhall119> nigelbabu: don't break anything!
<nigelbabu> mhall119: i was afraid of death at jcastro's hands.  Logged out :p
<czajkowski> streaming keeps cutting in and out
<mhall119> czajkowski: probably a network problem on this end
<czajkowski> :(
 * popey points czajkowski at #ubuntu-uds
<dholbach> Daviey,
<dholbach> Daviey, where are you hanging out right now?
<dholbach> Daviey, I need your help
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> dholbach: I can find you.
<Daviey> Where are you?
<dholbach> Daviey, behind you
<Daviey> ass hole.
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: why?
<daker> when UDS will start ?
<popey> daker: its on now
<daker> popey, thanks
<jcastro> cjohnston: ping
<jcastro> ok talked to marianna
<jcastro> we can keep the room today
<jcastro> but we need to delete it for tomorrow
<jcastro> and reschedule the sessions in that room to just the general pool
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok I will delete it tonight
<popey> grrr
<popey> audio keeps dropping
<czajkowski> popey: which session you listening to now
<popey> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/kond.ogg.m3u
<popey> i get 5 seconds then it stops
<cjohnston> ok..
<popey> makes remote participation incredibly frustrating
<czajkowski> or people talkign at the back of the room
<czajkowski> like who ever is talking now
<popey> grrr
 * czajkowski hands popey a rice krispey
<popey> my clutch broke on the car this morning :(
<popey> I'm more annoyed that I can't participate in UDS than the fact that my car is now scrap
<czajkowski> popey: :(
<czajkowski> tis frustrating
<czajkowski> lying here one machine job hunbting and the other trying my best to listen in
<czajkowski> 2nd session in a row
<popey> czajkowski: is the audio fine for you?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> same for folks in-uds
<czajkowski> making a tea and giving up for this session
<czajkowski> making me too mad to try adn take part adn cant
<popey> this is why I gave up on the last UDS, it was just impossible to actually take part at all
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> tis a bit of a kicker tbh
<Pendulum> that's really sad since in Dallas it was good
<Pendulum> (I'm on 3G modem so not even really going to try until I'm home Thursday)
<huats> hello everyone
<joey> cjohnston, Daviey, mhall119, nigelb - https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/779833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779833 in summit "summit cache shows old room in track view when session is moved by hand" [Undecided,New]
<joey> nigelb: thanks for fixing the hide tracks not for me...think that was you
<nigelb> joey: yeah, that was mhall119 :-)
<cjohnston> joey: the cache needs to be cleared out would be my guess
<joey> ah well then, thanks mhall119!
<joey> cjohnston: yeah Daviey did it for me a few moments ago
<cjohnston> ok
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> sigh
<paultag> dholbach: moin. Sorry if my post was a bit terse and inciteful, it really was ment to be productive (but I wrote it the night before a final, writing an essay)
<dholbach> paultag, I'm just glad you're not super frustrated
<paultag> speaking of, I need to run to a final now
<paultag> dholbach: no, not at all
<dholbach> rock on
<paultag> dholbach: I said "bit" in the title :)
<dholbach> well, the rest ....
<nigelbabu> so we should get you more frustrated?
<dholbach> nevermind - good luck with your finals
<paultag> dholbach: yeah, I think that was test-stress about finals coming through
<nigelbabu> paultag: btw, we're having hall of fame rewritten
<paultag> nigelbabu: I guess :)
<paultag> well that's good. I'll be happy when a translator gets up there :)
<paultag> OK, bai all!
<nigelbabu> bai :)
<joey> thanks Daviey ... a row brewing about those 10am rescheds
<joey> hence me in and out the door next to you
<czajkowski> oh dear
<nigelb> joey: the one where the sceduler created something in the past?
<joey> yeah
 * nigelb looks
<joey> sever timezone suspect but D is looking at it
<joey> poor guy
<nigelb> joey: where is he?
<nigelb> I could probably join in and help
<joey> plenary near me by the door in purple
<nigelb> joey: outside the main door?
<nigelb> (I'm in the plenary)
<joey> inside mid row
 * joey is the bald fat guy in purple linaro t
<nigelb> hrm, I'm way in the back...
<jussi> *scary bald* :P :P :P
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> cjohnston: mhall119: jcastro: can we have a chat about multiple agenda items per meeting to create common pads?
<AlanBell> at the moment there are a number of sessions which are repeats, notably the roundtable items
<AlanBell> these have been created as multiple meetings, each one existing in a single agenda item
<AlanBell> as such each one has a unique meeting slug and unique pad
<nigelb> AlanBell: I already have a bug
<AlanBell> summit appears to support sheduling one meeting in multiple slots, so you could have a community round table meeting and put it in a slot on every day
<nigelb> and I will be working on it (after fixing the scheduler)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/779887
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779887 in summit "Etherpad URL should really be a db field" [High,Triaged]
<AlanBell> that works and was what I was expecting to use
<joey> any status on https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/779884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779884 in summit "autoscheduler should never schedule sessions at times in the past" [Critical,New]
<AlanBell> e.g. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/linaro-kernel-o-arm-linus-interface-1/ is sheduled twice today, both meeting times are listed at the top of the page and both link to the same pad
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you see bug 668542 which is related
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668542 in summit "Don't reschedule events/days that have already happened" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668542
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah
<nigelb> joey: I think I know what's wrong
<nigelb> joey: I'm waiting to find about 20 mins to sit with Daviey and fix it
<nigelb> joey: I'm hoping to catch him at the coffee break
<mhall119> AlanBell: we're just trying to decide if we want to risk the wrath of jcastro by doing a production deployment with db migration tonight
<nigelb> mhall119: no risk, no fun ;)
<AlanBell> mhall119: I don't think it is a bug
<nigelb> AlanBell: its more like a wishlist bugh
<AlanBell> I think it is a "please use the existing functionality to do that"
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah.
<nigelb> mhall119: did you change something in the csv output?
<AlanBell> if you want one session with one pad that repeats then just put it in multiple slots
<nigelb> mhall119: apparently, the room names now hyave room numbers
<mhall119> nigelb: Ididn't change a thing
<nigelb> mhall119: something changed in the csv :(
<nigelb> <tsimpson_> cjohnston|uds: the room names now have a number<space>room-name
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think the multi-slot functionality only works for consecutive time slots in the same room
<mhall119> nigelb: the number is in the Room object's title
<czajkowski> maybe breaking summit during the day when epople are using it may not be wise...
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it isnt us
<nigelb> well, generally summit doesn't need our help, like today.
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you always say that :p
<cjohnston> it really isnt
<cjohnston> thats a admin change
<nigelb> we haven't deployed anything today for sure.
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> we should ask jorge to announce.  Guys if you change something in the summit admin, please let the ~summit-hackers know.
<AlanBell> mhall119: locally it just works
<AlanBell> and the arm-linus interface one today is scheduled twice in different rooms non-consecutive
<mhall119> czajkowski: blame jcastro
<cjohnston> so currently the bots are working
<cjohnston> tsimpson:
<cjohnston> 09.33.56 < tsimpson_> for details, my hack is to try and partition on ' - ', and go with the last component
<tsimpson> the bots are working around the change
<cjohnston> 09.34.21 < tsimpson_> and a sub-hack for the grand ballroom, as that one doesn't have a number-space-dash-space
<czajkowski> mhall119: i'd rather no
<czajkowski> mhall119: more fun to blame cjohnston
<cjohnston> blah
<AlanBell> glad the room names were not in the pad URLs
<tsimpson> which reminds me, the "Name" in the csv isn't exported in the ical, just fyi
<mhall119> czajkowski: either way, popey's probably happy we're not blaming him
<nigelb> okay guys
<cjohnston> I blame popey
<nigelb> tsimpson: can I break it again for the fix?
<nigelb> as in, the final fix.
<nigelb> you can use the name instead of the title
<Pici> Keep Calm and Blame Popey
<tsimpson> ok, you can break it now
<joey> jcastro: ping
<tsimpson> I've temporarily disabled the script that automatically downloads the schedule
<nigelb> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/room-name-instead-of-title
<nigelb> cjohnston: wait, don't approve it yet.  This has more problems. We need to talk at the break time.
<nigelb> cjohnston: or do you want to jump out earlier than that?
<cjohnston> meet in front of the grand ballroom?
<nigelb> cjohnston: yup, be there in 2.
<cjohnston> k
<tsimpson> studying the csv, Dery is also broken, showing as "4- Dery". Petofi has not number or dash either
<cjohnston> tsimpson: we are trying to come up with a fix
<cjohnston> you are going to use the ical only correct
<tsimpson> cjohnston: yep
<nigelb> tsimpson: ok, we'll fix the ical to use the name of the session instead of title, that should make your life easier
<nigelb> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/room-name-instead-of-title/+merge/60381
<nigelb> mhall119: could you review and approve
<mhall119> nigelb: reviewing
<nigelb> mhall119: the csv or ical is used by guidebook
<mhall119> ical
<nigelb> oh *&%$&(
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, don't review :(
<nigelb> we have other issues to fix now :\
<mhall119> what do the bots use the room name for?
<Pici> Mapping the to the channel name iirc.
<czajkowski> ok honestly streaming sucks donkey balls
<tsimpson> and to generate the audio stream links
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it prolly has to do with the fact that the internet sucks for us too
<czajkowski> it was fine for keynotes this morning
<czajkowski> cut out maybe once
<czajkowski> but sessions
<czajkowski> are woeful
<cjohnston> its more bandwidth
<czajkowski> all i;m getting is static
<czajkowski> or interference and noise
<AlanBell> crackly mess
<czajkowski> and i;m not just refering to cjohnston talking as noise and static
<AlanBell> doesn't sound like bandwidth issue
<AlanBell> mikszath suddenly got better
<czajkowski> huba is the one i'm listenign to now
<czajkowski> cuts in and out
<AlanBell> Daviey: I would love to see the stats from the admin page of the pad server at the end of the day
<IdleOne> is there a video for the keynote uploaded somewhere?
 * IdleOne missed it :/
<Technoviking> IdleOne: Popey iploaded one to blip.tv earlier
<maco> i wish summit had the red line across the schedule like the "day" view on calendars tend to, so you know where on the schedule is "now"
<czajkowski> i wish sessions started on time
<jussi> we have been behind the whole day cause of the overtime in the morning
<jussi> knock on effect
<czajkowski> no leader in this session i;m in
<czajkowski> trying to figure out who to lead it
<popey> IdleOne: http://blip.tv/dashboard/episode/5139650
<IdleOne> yes, thank you popey and Technoviking  :)
<cjohnston> tsimpson: we need to talk later... we have a fix that we need to show you so you can fix the bot
<tsimpson> cjohnston: ok, the bot can work around the current format with a couple of hacks
<cjohnston> We have made a fix that wont require hacks
<cjohnston> will work nicely for you and guidebook
<cjohnston> you will have your own defined term for the bot
<Daviey> AlanBell: i don't have admin access, you need Spads.
<nigelb> tsimpson: ahoy, we need your help tomorrow
<tsimpson> oh?
<mhall119> the bot does use the ical, right?
<nigelb> tsimpson: we've added a new field to the ical, the name of the room, that should help you
<mhall119> not the csv?
<nigelb> tsimpson: will be deployed tonight
<AlanBell> ok, thanks Daviey
<tsimpson> mhall119: yeah, it only used the csv because there wasn't an ical
<mhall119> but it's ical now?
<tsimpson> yeah
<mhall119> ok
<tsimpson> we used to get the csv and convert it to ical, so the pre-made ical makes it easier :)
<mhall119> the new ical will have a new field with lower-case room name without the number
<tsimpson> as long as it's somewhere, it should be easy enough to grab
<IdleOne> omg just when it started getting good it stopped
 * IdleOne wants more keynote
<cjohnston> jcastro: you around?
<cjohnston> or anyone know where he is
<AlanBell> jcastro: scheduling alteration please, community accessibility session tomorrow at 16:15 in Jozsef 12 clashes with Qt and KDE accessibility in Kazinczy 11 apparently the Qt/KDE one has been manually set, load of required people in both, not sure why they are not avoiding each other
<cjohnston> james_w: you busy?
<cjohnston> anyone know where Daviey is?
<vish> jcastro: hey.. can you bump the Growing community Unity contributions session to like after the GTK3/GNOME3 session?  right now both are at the same time and the slot is available after the GTK3 session..
<vish> would be a 1hr bump..
<cjohnston> jcastro is offline
<vish> hmm..
<AlanBell> fwiw the brief interruption to the etherpad at 16:15 or so was down to human error, not load or anything like that
<cjohnston> what did you do?
<AlanBell> wasn't me :)
<cjohnston> I doubt that
<AlanBell> spads tried to do something with setting up a virtualhost entry or something
<cjohnston> gotcha
<AlanBell> he didn't realise that it isn't as stateless as a normal webserver
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<nigelb> but etherpad has been rocking today
<nigelb> like everyone seems to like it
<AlanBell> yeah, I am really pleased with it
<AlanBell> so glad it got fixed with a full half hour to go before the keynote!
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<AlanBell> thinking of adding a pad history link to url in the form http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-desktop-o-unity-2d-improvements/latest to the list of links below the pad
<tsimpson> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ should be updated to point to #ubuntu-uds-kazinczy rather than #ubuntu-uds-kazincy
<tsimpson> jcastro ^ I think that's you
<tsimpson> and where ever else rooms/channels are referred to
<Pici> Did you setup a forward anyway?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I am going to fix that bug so you can have common pads, it can also be used to link to a read only version of the pad to stop the trolls from having fun
<AlanBell> someone must have linked to a pad page from OMG ubuntu or something
<tsimpson> Pici: yeah, the ical feed changed to "Kazinczy" anyway
<AlanBell> need some thoughts on how to trollproof summit and the pads a bit
<popey> they were trolled?
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> at least one was
<Pici> Ubuntu SSO/openid integration?
<popey> one specific pad or lots?
<popey> i saw one had been a bit, which one?
<popey> wasnt sure if the one I saw was trolled or just messed up by errant keypresses
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-foundations-o-great-cd-debate/ from rev.5403 onwards (server is down right now)
<AlanBell> Pici: yeah, would be great, but not by tomorrow am I think
<Pici> AlanBell: Yeah :/
<AlanBell> so I can link to a specific revision like this http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/ep/pad/view/onemorepage/rev.10
<AlanBell> so after a session someone with admin access could set the pad url field (which I will add to the schema) to the correct read only version to basically lock it in the summit interface
<AlanBell> the trolls could carry on trolling but nobody would care
<AlanBell> however that depends on someone with admin access deciding which revision to lock it at
<popey> hmm, wonder where they came from
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> it is really going to need openID integration and a link to a launchpad group :(
<nigelb> what is?
<AlanBell> nigelb: hi
<AlanBell> the pad was being vandalised
<nigelb> AlanBell: vandalised?
<AlanBell> need to put some fixes through to try to take their toys away a bit
<nigelb> AlanBell: meaning taken over for stuff other than uds
<AlanBell> yeah, 20 or so trolls piled on a pad and started chatting away and posting porn links and crap and messing up the text
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> who found that?
<AlanBell> the fix I have come up with so far is to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/779887
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779887 in summit "Etherpad URL should really be a db field" [High,Triaged]
<AlanBell> it was uds-o-desktop-o-unity-2d-improvements
<AlanBell> so what I am thinking nigelb is to fix ^^ which gives us a URL that can override what is in the iframe
<nigelb> AlanBell: that's landed about 2 seconds ago
<AlanBell> and that url can be a link to a read only or specific version of the pad
<nigelb> AlanBell: mhall119 and I are in the processing of deploying it :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> o/
<AlanBell> nigelb: so we end up with something like http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/ep/pad/view/onemorepage/rev.13 in the iframe
<AlanBell> you can still scroll forward and spammers can still mess about, but the summit page will end up linking to a good version
<nigelb> AlanBell: I like.
<AlanBell> I can't think of a better short term solution
<nigelb> Neither can I
<nigelb> I do not want to muck up with java code *during* UDS on a live system
<AlanBell> me neither
<mhall119> because mucking up with python *during* UDS on a live system is just soo much more fun
<AlanBell> although I do have a separate system to muck about on
<nigelb> well, yes
<nigelb> Python is actually nice
<nigelb> as opposed to java
<nigelb> and we have people who know inside out of it
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye never seen a system so muched about during it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ping
<mhall119> czajkowski: I know, it's fun isn't it?
<mhall119> so far it's been jcastro's mundane changes to the data that have been the source of problems
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<AlanBell> yeah, saw that chaos mhall119!
<AlanBell> nigelb: ok, pulled and migrated locally, you messed up something I was about to do :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: seen pm
<nigelb> AlanBell: I messed up?
<nigelb> AlanBell: at this point, I'm running on pure determination, so I could have.
<AlanBell> no you didn't mess up
<nigelb> yet...
<mhall119> nigelb: 's also been drinking, so we can blame it on the alcohol
<nigelb> 3 glasses of wine != drinking
<AlanBell>             <li><a href="{{ ETHERPAD_HOST }}ep/pad/view/{{ summit.name }}-{{ track.slug }}/rev.0" target="_new">Time Slider</a></li>
<AlanBell> ^^ I was going to add that to the list of links
<mhall119> you injested a liquid, that's what drinking means
<AlanBell> but that doesn't quite work with the meeting.link_to_pad thing (which is itself a good idea)
<mhall119> AlanBell: maybe we can save that for tomorrow night's deployment ;)
<AlanBell> mhall119: yup, lets do that :)
<mhall119> I'd say we've driven jcastro to drinking, but I'm pretty sure he was going to do that anyway
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: you're missing the wild drunken deployment party
<cjohnston> nice
<AlanBell> ok, so is that landed now?
<nigelb> AlanBell: landed a while back, we're waiting to take a db backup before doing a migration
<AlanBell> could you put http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-foundations-o-great-cd-debate/rev.5403 in the appropriate session pad url please
<paultag> if i've learned anything in my years working at the head of a project it's that when drunk, take away your own upload rights :)
<AlanBell> oh fair enough, after the migration then
<paultag> at least until you've hit ballmer peak
<AlanBell> paultag: you know it was a heavy night when you wake up next to some code you don't recognise
<nigelb> we broke summit \o/
<paultag> AlanBell: oh jeez, I had a nasty case of that last semester
<nigelb> oh, false alam
<nigelb> it works
<AlanBell> yup, works for me
<paultag> AlanBell: I was checking in code to a school project, near-blackout. I was reviewing code later on and started to swear about how bad this function was, used git-blame and found out it was my own code :)
<cjohnston> 503
<AlanBell> cjohnston: yeah that is fine
<AlanBell> the haproxy is pointing at nowhere
<AlanBell> the pad server is up, but not exposed at the moment
<cjohnston> why
<nigelb> tsimpson: ping
<mhall119> summit.ubuntu.com update is live
<AlanBell> because it was being attacked
<mhall119> anyone who can get to the admin can force the pad URL
<tsimpson> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> tsimpson: I think we have the deployment done
<cjohnston> attacked?
<nigelb> so you can take a different parameter from the ical
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-loco-portal/ will (once the pad server is back) point to the same pad as today's session
<AlanBell> cjohnston: about 20 people piled on to a pad and messed about with it
<tsimpson> nigelb: I see X-ROOMNAME :)
<mhall119> tsimpson: that's the one
<nigelb> tsimpson: yup, that's all yours
<nigelb> tsimpson: if that breaks, let us know and we'll break jcastro's bones ;)
<tsimpson> noted :)
<AlanBell> can you put http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-foundations-o-great-cd-debate/rev.5403  in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-great-cd-debate/ please
<AlanBell> mhall119: ^^
<AlanBell> perfect :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: done
<AlanBell> thanks
 * mhall119 's internet is slow
<mhall119> happy to
<mhall119> any eta on when the pad server will be available again?
<AlanBell> very soon
<mhall119> good, I'd like to check that the urls work properly before calling it a night
<AlanBell> view-source looks right
<mhall119> yeah, but nothing satisfies like actually seeing it working
<nigelb> I think the hack we did for great-cd-debate is going to be bad, because the theme wont be nano
<AlanBell> it never was nano
<AlanBell> I hacked default
<AlanBell> it won't be perfect, but it will be OK
<nigelb> oh
<AlanBell> s/hacked/did it all in css/
<nigelb> I'd like to actually create a theme and submit upstream
<nigelb> let me get back home
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/etherpadforuds
<mhall119> cjohnston: where are you guys now?
<cjohnston> room
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-great-cd-debate/
<mhall119> cjohnston: early to bed tonight?
<mhall119> AlanBell: dude that rocks!
<mhall119> sometime before next week I'll make a script to convert all the pad urls's to the replay link
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-loco-portal/
<AlanBell> mhall119: non trivial to work out what revision to use
<AlanBell> there is /rev.0 and /latest
<mhall119> AlanBell: we can't just say "the last one"
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> :(
<AlanBell> but no /lastpointbeforespammers
<AlanBell> the save button puts a star in the timeline
<AlanBell> so if people hit save at the end of the session that gives us something to aim for
<mhall119> AlanBell: were they all spammed?
<AlanBell> just that one I think
<mhall119> so, still would be handy to auto-convert them all, and just manually edit the one
<AlanBell> drag the timebar right to see what they did
<maco> AlanBell: timebar?
<maco> i dont see anything draggable
<AlanBell> on this : http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/foundations-o-great-cd-debate/
<AlanBell> hmm, timeout :(
<AlanBell> works now, maco do you see the blue bar at the top with a pointer above it?
<AlanBell> that is draggable, or you can hit play
<maco> oh hey that one has a blue bar
<maco> the community-o-loco-portal one doesnt
<maco> why do only some?
<AlanBell> they all do really
<AlanBell> we just locked that one to a  pre-spam revision
<AlanBell> the time slider URL looks like this: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uds-o-foundations-o-great-cd-debate/latest
<AlanBell> so make a url like that and see the revision history of any session
<AlanBell> "uds-o-"+{{meeting slug}}
<maco> :( no more CDs?
<maco> well i guess it's good that the power supplies failed on both dad's computers a few months ago since there's no DVD drives in them and they're probably far too old to boot from USB (hell, my 2.5 year old computer won't boot USB)
<AlanBell> popey: that is where they came from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/the-size-of-the-ubuntu-11-10-disc-gets-debated
<paultag> maco: :'(
<AlanBell> even though no link in the article it must have been discussed in their IRC channel or something
<paultag> I always liked shippit for ubuntu members :)
<paultag> but meh, I guess it's whatevs.
<AlanBell> loco teams still get them
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah, they can
<AlanBell> I think we will do a loco shipit or something when we get the CDs
<paultag> that's really not a bad idea
<AlanBell> send a stamped self-addressed CD case to . . .
<AlanBell> if anyone is on dialup and determined then they will do that
<paultag> AlanBell: cost of post and envs. is not that much. Our loco actually has some change lying around
<AlanBell> yeah, but I want to put people off :)
<paultag> true :)
<AlanBell> otherwise people will just ask for them to get the nice CD, if they have to pay a couple of quid postage (clearly fair, clearly not involving money changing hands) then they will only do it if they have an actual need for them
<paultag> aye
<paultag> only downside is it takes 1RTT rather then 0.5RTT
<paultag> which can be a while :)
<AlanBell> a day each way, not a big deal
<AlanBell> faster than shipit :)
<paultag> takes a bit more here, it's like 3 days each way
<paultag> I guess i've never tried within ohio, that's inter-state
<paultag> nevermind, I'm sure it won't take 3 days
<paultag> AlanBell: and true :)
<AlanBell> first class post is overnight to anywhere in the UK
<paultag> aye
<AlanBell> mhall119: do you have scrollback in #omg!ubuntu! ? curious to see if summit was mentioned there
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-10
<mhall119> AlanBell: nope, I had the same thought after seeing it on their website too
<AlanBell> at the moment there is a 1:1 correspondence between vandalised pads and articles about UDS sessions on OMG
<mhall119> might just be one of their trolls
<mhall119> do you have an IP of the vandal?
<AlanBell> indeed, I hardly think it is Joey and Ben! Just the trollpit they have assembled
<AlanBell> don't have the IP, it was a load of them though
<mhall119> okay, well I'm going down for breakfast, talk to you later
<AlanBell> I suspect that the logs won't have the IP either, even if we could decypher them
<AlanBell> it is behind a reverse proxy
<joey> AlanBell: I'm a what now? :-)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: we talked at breakfast about enabling the read only views and requesting that when "media" links to summit pages to link to the read only views
<AlanBell> it would be possible to get a nice read only page view of a single version from etherpad with a bit of coding
<AlanBell> so at the end of a session you would just need some way to write the desired revision number back to summit
<AlanBell> but that won't stop active trolling during a session
<mhall119> AlanBell: could we make the pads read-only unless you sign in through SSO?
<popey> I spoke to the guys at OMG. They meant to link to the blueprint, not the etherpad. Was a mistake.
<popey> They also assumed that you'd need to be logged into lp to edit docs.
<popey> They've said they wont link directly to any more.
<popey> They send their sincere apologies to those who have been put out by this, and have had to work on getting it fixed
<AlanBell> cool, I saw the blueprints were linked now
<AlanBell> mhall119: would love to, but etherpad does not support that right now
<cjohnston> We can make it to where if they go to the meeting page they have to login to edit.. but that wouldnt stop anyone from going directly to the pad.ubuntu.com/whatever and editing
<mhall119> yeah
<nigelb> james_w: poke?
<james_w> hi nigelb
<nigelb> james_w: hey, could you ssh into the box running summit and get summit/summit/schedule/management/commands/rescedule.py
<nigelb> that's the file that's not checked in
<nigelb> james_w: nevermind, daviey, just got it for me :-)
<AlanBell> that isn't spelled correctly reschedule is right
<cjohnston> :-P
<AlanBell> is it wrong in the source tree?
<popey> join #ubuntu-uds
<popey> bah
<nigelb> AlanBell: Would you believe that a file was in production and never checked in?
<AlanBell> no, that could never happen ;)
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> if it is spelled wrong then that will cause confusion at some point when someone does include reschedule.py and it fails
<nigelb> AlanBell: I suck at spelling that's all
<AlanBell> ok, that is fine
<popey> AlanBell: fwiw, the webupd8 dude linked _directly_ to the etherpad. so pointing the finger at the OMG community may well be very misplaced
<popey> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/uds-o-news-unity-2d-will-switch-from.html
<nigelb> popey: bah
<popey> bah indeed
<popey> finger pointing fail
<cjohnston> popey: can someone get ahold of them and try to fix it
<popey> he's at UDS!
<AlanBell> is that a popular site?
<AlanBell> 30 comments per article so I guess it is fairly
<popey> yes, comparable to omg
<AlanBell> OK, and they happen to have done articles on the same two sessions out of all those held yesterday :)
<nigelb> popey: what's his name?
<popey> Andrew
 * nigelb mails
<popey> ah, maybe not
<nigelb> meh
<nigelb> i'm lazy
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard
<popey> him
<popey> goes by the name Andrew on the site
<nigelb> daker: ping
<nigelb> daker: join #ubuntu-uds-tohotom
<daker> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> daker: we're having the loco directory session
<daker> ah ok
<nigelb> hey daker, might want to listen to the audio stream too
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<daker> ok
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you join #ubuntu-uds-tohotom?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes
<daker> czajkowski, you are late :/
<czajkowski> no I'm not
<czajkowski> I'm here and do not have an apointment to be here
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> what was I wanted for
<vish> AlanBell: it was more that they "wanted to use something that actually showed what he typed immediately" (paraphrasing here about -lehar)
<vish> AlanBell: but mostly people like etherpad :)
<AlanBell> vish: is there lag on etherpad for people at uds?
<popey> there's lag for people not at UDS :)
<popey> on a busy document you can type and a the text appears a little later, not much, not really badly like a 1200 modem, but noticable
<AlanBell> hmm, I am not seeing any lag
<vish> AlanBell: not really sure what it was, i think it just has a couple of secs lag at times
<AlanBell> ok, I will have a look at that on the gnome3 session, loadsa people going to that one
<nigelb> Daviey: did you get a chance to test that one out?
<AlanBell> popey: not seeing any lag on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3/ at the moment with loads of people on it
<popey> me neither
<nigelb> AlanBell: we're starting! Are you here for the a11y session?
<nigelb> o.
<nigelb> o/
<popey> lo
<cjohnston> blah
<nigelb> cjohnston: wow, you missed the party in the bar down the road
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-11
<cjohnston> g'mornin
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mhall119> jcastro: why is there a plenary on the schedule for tonight?
<dholbach> kim0, I have something for you from bac - I'm in Erkel
<duanedesign> morning all
<Technoviking> morning
<daker> what a boring UDS!!
<popey> daker: ?
<daker> popey, i can't find any useful sessions :/
<nigelb> daker: yeah, I know the feeling
<nigelb> and when you find interesting sessions, they're all at the same time
<daker> yessss
<daker> MORE WEB SESSION PLS!!!!
<nigelb> daker: did you subscribe to hall of fame?
<nigelb> daker: also you need to look at the web catalogue for softwrae center
<daker> i did for the web catalogue
<daker> the second thing that sucks is summit
<daker> the last UDS i were using the ical file, so google cal notifies me 10mins before the session starts, after i have changed my nick summit don't work for me anymore
<mhall119> daker: dude, you should have said something, what's your old and new nick?
<daker> adnane002 => daker
<mhall119> daker: log out and back in
<mhall119> it should have your new nick
<daker> ohh good thx mhall119
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm going to cause cjohnston lots and lots and lots of pain.
<nigelb> ;-)
<cjohnston> uhh
<cjohnston> why
<nigelb> cjohnston: today used to be uds-o/today. You both changed it at the hackathon ;)
<james_w> AlanBell, hi, is it you that runs Meetbot-UK?
<AlanBell> um, I wrote the extension
<AlanBell> Daviey runs the server
<AlanBell> mootbot-uk
<james_w> ok, thanks
<AlanBell> I also have a revised version in python rather than TCL
<AlanBell> meetingology is the development code name
<james_w> I've heard that mootbot has better meeting output?
<AlanBell> plans are to integrate that with loco directory
<AlanBell> both do a moin format output
<AlanBell> http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org
<AlanBell> http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk
<AlanBell> first is mootbot-uk
<AlanBell> second is meetingology
<AlanBell> meetingology you can have right now, mootbot-uk find daviey
<james_w> I've heard that there is a version with a better version of http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org/linaro-meeting.20110510_1304.html somewhere
<james_w> meetingology certainly looks better on that front
<AlanBell> !better
<ubot2> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AlanBell> want to try meetingology in there?
<james_w> I'm going to circle back to the person that is asking to see how it matches what they want
<james_w> thanks for the help
<AlanBell> ok, just ping me with the channel name you want and I will send it in when you ask
<james_w> thanks
<mhall119> !seen nigelb
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<mhall119> darn
<Pici> He disconnected from here about 4 hours ago.
<mhall119> probably still on the invisibility tour then
<cjohnston> whats up mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, got back from dinner a little while ago, just trying to see where everybody's at tonight
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> some people are at the bar
<cjohnston> i dont know where else
<mhall119> are you at the bar?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> room
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> I spoke to Daviey earlier today, he says there's no need to push the scheduler fixes, because there won't be any more auto-scheduling this week
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> he told me you were going to review the merge
<mhall119> yeah, but there's no rush on it now
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I just want to push the limits more
<czajkowski> naturally
<czajkowski> :p
<cjohnston> shush
<cjohnston> I haven't done any of it
<cjohnston> mhall119: want to go to the bar?
<mhall119> if anyone seens nigelb wandering aimlessly around the lobby, tell him I'm at the bar
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-12
<ScottL> doctormo, did you have someone send me an email about paying for placing a link in my blog?  it's all so confusing
<cjohnston> Daviey: /27
<cjohnston> sorry
<Daviey> cjohnston: apology accepted.
<cjohnston> :-)
<joey> jcastro: in case you didn't hear, all that's fixed
<joey> jcastro: the problem was the blueprints weren't being imported because they were marked approved
<cjohnston> joey: he says thanks
<AlanBell> cjohnston: no fun!
<AlanBell> I take that back
<salgado> does anybody know where in the summit code we extract the track/topic from the blueprint name?
<james_w> salgado, trackfix manage.py command
<james_w> schedule/management/commands/trackfix.py
<doctormo> pleia2: I can't help but to be jealous I'm not in Budapest, is it all going well?
<popey> doctormo: ditto :)
 * popey wonders if doctormo will be joining https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
 * doctormo has joined
<doctormo> Fantastic branding btw :-D
<popey> :)
 * popey thanks vish for that
<doctormo> Right time for LGM sessions, online break...
<doctormo> And we're back!
<pleia2> doctormo: haven't gotten much sleep, but all is good :)
<pleia2> miss you guys!
<pleia2> popey: especially you, you're missing all the "popey will shut it down" jokes :(
<popey> "Great!"
<doctormo> non-canonical strikes again! ;-)
<pleia2> doctormo: a few other people brought tea this time :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I was going to ask about that, is that going well?
<pleia2> mine doesn't seem to be needed, I'll catch up with other-martin later to make sure he has some
<doctormo> Which did you end up getting?
<pleia2> both
<doctormo> cool, let me know how much and you can keep whatevers left. Maybe I'll trade you some art :-D
<pleia2> ooh
<pleia2> but I like tea, maybe I will keep it :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Get a photo of tea and people and we'll see about art.
<pleia2> I'll see what I can do
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Blackmail! :-P
<pleia2> nigelb: fancy some tea?
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> nigelb: Whitemail!
<doctormo> "I do not think that means what you think it means"
<pleia2> doh
<paultag> lolwut
<paultag> popey: +requested :)
<james_w> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/launchpad-work-items-tracker/linaro
<pleia2> paultag: approved!
<cjohnston> thanks
<paultag> pleia2: :P
<paultag> pleia2: it hapens too often to be really funny :)
<doctormo> http://imagebin.org/152952
<nigelb> AlanBell: I saw the most interesting sight today
<nigelb> AlanBell: on a random place in the city, an advertisement for the invisible exhibition!
<Pendulum> nigelb: awesome!
<AlanBell> I liked pleia2's blog post about it
<Pendulum> yeah
 * AlanBell tuts at the incorrect use of the circle of friends on the popup banners http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/052011/uds-o_ubuntu_banner_sm.jpg
<nigelb> AlanBell: :)
<AlanBell> so who knows what is wrong with the banner?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm guessing the way the circle is oriented?
<AlanBell> yeah, it shouldn't rotate
<AlanBell> point it out to sabdfl, he will like that ;)
<nigelb> I think I will ;)
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/4.%20Ubuntu%20brand%20mark%20vertical.pdf
<AlanBell> and page 48 of the brand guidelines
<AlanBell> brand communication guide I mean
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-13
<AlanBell> jcastro: mhall119: cjohnston: Daviey http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/other-o-eclipse-3.6
<AlanBell> probably the 3.6 bit
<nigelb> yeah, that's the 3.6 bit
<nigelb> I've got an item to fix that
<cjohnston> AlanBell: it is.. I thought  had asked mhall119 to fix it by manually putting a url but maybe not
<cjohnston> its in the past right?
<nigelb> I'm trying to scroll through the code and fix it
<AlanBell> dunno, hypatia pasted it in -uds a few minutes ago
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 wasnt able to easily fix it in urls.py
<cjohnston> it isnt on /today
<nigelb> cjohnston: its not urls.py, it has to be fixed from when the url is imported
<nigelb> its somewhere in the import, the code was a bit too hard to figure out then
<cjohnston> nigelb: ya.. he was trying regex the url to change . to -
<AlanBell> ah, ok, it was on wednesday
<nigelb> cjohnston: no no, it can't be done there. It has to be done on the model field
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I assume the people there worked something out so i dont know that we need to fix it now
<AlanBell> sorry, thought it was urgent, but they presumably found a workaround
<AlanBell> I will file a bug
<AlanBell> or is there one already?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I don't think there is one yet
<dholbach> cjohnston, mhall119: Hall of Fame session?
<mhall119> is that now?
<mhall119> on my way now
<vish> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JorgeCastro?action=info  wohooo!! thats 4 :p
 * vish looks for 5th
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-14
<duanedesign> morning all
<JanC> doctormo: I guess you're happy you've been to LGM ?  ☺
<JanC> oh, and I see you met "ginger coons (both lowercase!)"  ;)
<ScottL> doctormo, hi, how are you?
 * popey pokes Technoviking with bug 782783
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 782783 in gwibber "adopt ubuntu weblink in twitter-status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/782783
<popey> Technoviking: you deleted the gwibber wiki page, probably not realising that twitter.com points to that page for users who use it :)
 * popey fixes it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-15
<doctormo> paultag: Hey, are you around?
<paultag> doctormo: sure am friendo!
<paultag> doctormo: what can I do?
<paultag> Just saying hi? :)
<doctormo> nop
<paultag> k :)
<Technoviking> popey: could  restore, but it would be best to create a new one that has more upto date info,
<Technoviking> popey: sorry blame jcastro :)
<popey> Technoviking: thats what i did :)
<nigelb> AlanBell, ping
<AlanBell> o/
<nigelb> AlanBell, have you gotten the twitter style tags on etherpad working locally?
<nigelb> it fails for me on mine
<AlanBell> no, they just come up empty
<nigelb> aha, so its not just me
<nigelb> AlanBell, did you use the latest from source control or did you install the apt one?
<AlanBell> the apt one
<AlanBell> Daviey has them working on pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> I shall poke Daviey.
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/ep/search?query=uds-o
<AlanBell> I get that
<nigelb> AlanBell, the plan is to use [#nigelbabu] next time, so we can search by tag for action item
<AlanBell> oooooh
<AlanBell> good plan
<nigelb> because one of the complaints is that "I have lots of action items, but I can't see them"
<nigelb> I talked to pitti, and he said, next uds, he can modify the burn down chart script to escape the # optionally
<AlanBell> yeah, that is a great idea
<nigelb> so we just need to get pad.ubuntu.com up-to-date and get the word out
<nigelb> (its mike's idea, I'm just executing it)
<nigelb> I wonder if Daviey's home yet
<nigelb> AlanBell, I think it was fixed later on. So, we must be running an older version. Is it worth the trouble having an updated package for lucid? (I could just backport dustin's work)
<AlanBell> dunno if it was something that has been fixed or whether it is a missing search dependency or something
<nigelb> I enabled all the search thingies on mine, didn't help
<nigelb> I mailed Daviey, I'll wait to hear what he thinks
<cjohnston> AlanBell: fwiw, if we use a # for names in etherpad and dont remove the # before moving it to the blueprint it will break the work items scripts.. which I am not going to make work with some people using the # and others now.
<cjohnston> not
<cjohnston> my suggestion is that the work items scripts will now show by user once i get it upgraded
<cjohnston> hehehe.. summit spam
<paultag> cjohnston: thanks for rocking that bug, man
<paultag> i'm stoked to see it in-progress
<cjohnston> does that look good?
<paultag> cjohnston: the branch?
<cjohnston> ya
<paultag> cjohnston: not checked it out yet, just got the mail. I'll pull it now (not that I'll have too much to say about it)
<cjohnston> i just want feedback on what i did, more than if it works or not
<paultag> cjohnston: of course
<paultag> sec just pulling up the delta
<vish> paultag: hey.. have you blocked commenting on your blog posts?  (the other day dholbach was looking to post a comment and we couldnt figure it out)
<paultag> vish: the old comment system was js only (super lame), so I'm using stock tumblr, which lets you comment if you have a tumblr account. I know it's sub-par, but the old system was way worse
<paultag> cjohnston: I dig the change to like 83 in the team model ;)
<cjohnston> does that successfully meet the needs?
<paultag> cjohnston: 90% there -- the reason I was poking about it was because I had no country to put the global event in for an IRC series (LoCo Week)
<vish> paultag: ha! actually thats a good feature ;)  unless ofcurse you cant get nicer/well-behaved people (dholbach?) to comment ;p
<paultag> sorry, local event off the global virtual series cjohnston
<paultag> what I said makes no sense
<paultag> vish: :)
<paultag> vish: tumblr is really screwey sometimes (but it's pretty cool overall)
<cjohnston> paultag: so you want virtual global events as well?
<paultag> vish: I heard it got brought up at UDS. I really hope no one thought I was trying to be an ass about it, I really meant it as productive (even if it was super brash)
<cjohnston> i think some shared the sentiment
<paultag> cjohnston: Well, I think that virtual local events should come from virtual global events -- what screwed me up last time is when I tried to think of what country to put an IRC channel in :)
<paultag> cjohnston: but the devoted channel field helps for sure
<vish> paultag: well, you do write a ***lot*** of good posts, but that one was full of wrong assumptions …  so one bad post is not too bad/forgivable ;)
<vish> *not unforgivable
<paultag> vish: I figure if I hit 1 post of static among good ones, I'll be fine :)
<vish> yup.. :)
<cjohnston> paultag: but a global event can be defined as virutal without any code changes i think?
<paultag> cjohnston: you know the code base way better then me. I've not tried this for a while. If you think it's fixed, I'm cool with calling it fixed. I can pull it and test it, but I trust your judgement on it
<cjohnston> I woudl thing that a global evnet could be called loco week and then in the description say this is a virutal blah blah blah whatever else we want it to say
<paultag> cjohnston: good 'nuff for me
<paultag> cjohnston: I'll post on the bug, one sec
<cjohnston> and then now when a team creates a team event for the global event theyw ould enter the channel for the locate
<cjohnston> location
<cjohnston> not that i can type
<paultag> aye :)
<doctormo> paultag: I have a crazy idea and I'd like your opinion.
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I see your point #name on work items isn't ideal
<cjohnston> :-)
<AlanBell> all it would do anyway is link all the whole pads where you are mentioned
<cjohnston> right..
<AlanBell> which you could get close to in summit with a list of meetings you subscribed to
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> if you look at status.linaro.com
<cjohnston> you can look by person
<AlanBell> we should do more of a personal daily schedule view for summit
<cjohnston> we discussed that at 30000 feet last night
<AlanBell> always good to take a high level view of such things :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> that was very nice about flying with mike.. even tho we are only an hour or so apart, we dont get toghether to work on stuff much
<paultag> doctormo: yo!
<paultag> doctormo: let's hear it :)
<paultag> jono: Howdy, got a sec?
<paultag> jono: less then five minutes, I swear :)
<jono> paultag, sure
<cjohnston> jono: make it home safe I guess?
<jono> cjohnston, yup :-)
<jono> you?
<cjohnston> yup.. after a slight mishap at JFK
<paultag> jono: I'll throw you a PM :)
<doctormo> paultag: I have a module xdgvalidate which is being under used, it's freeking awesome.
<doctormo> So, I'm thinking of renaming it validate-json and pushing it towards all those web devs.
<doctormo> But it's crazy because all I'll be doing is renaming  it.
<paultag> doctormo: that's a pretty rad idea, actually
<paultag> doctormo: you could merge it in as a gedit plugin when you are editing JSON
<paultag> that would be a huge hit
<doctormo> paultag: Do people often find they're editing json?
<paultag> doctormo: I do it a bunch, but that's because when I write an app I tend to store conf files in JSON
<paultag> doctormo: and I hate having to use the online validator all the time
<doctormo> paultag: does the online validator just validate that it's valid json?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah
<paultag> http://www.jsonlint.com/
<doctormo> paultag: This would validate that it's valid and which parts of it don't match a schema.
<paultag> doctormo: it does that :)
<doctormo> (the exact part)
<paultag> but I don't like having to go on the web for that
<doctormo> What kind of schema does it use?
<paultag> doctormo: oh it does not do that, it just points out JSON issues
<paultag> doctormo: there's a format like XLT for JSON?
<paultag> that's awesome
<doctormo> paultag: XLT is xml translation, XSD is the validation tech for xml.
<paultag> XSD * right right
<paultag> XLT was primed in my head for some reason. I think I was just looking over an old XLT I had for making svn pretty
<paultag> svn, pfft :)
<doctormo> So xsdvalidate is a module that uses a compressed xsd spec and can be used with any structure (json, yaml, xml, perl, python, js etc)
<paultag> nice :)
<doctormo> paultag: OK so you think it's a good idea :-) good, I'll do something about that idea then and prod you for some media exposure late.
<doctormo> later*
<paultag> doctormo: sure thing!!
<paultag> BBL :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-07
<jo-erlend> it's 19:40 in California now?
<greg-g> jo-erlend: correct
<jo-erlend> greg-g, thanks. Needed to add to my panel. :)
<jo-erlend> 9h difference this time.
<czajkowski> morning
<daker> morning czajkowski ツ
<czajkowski> daker: hiya
<daker> czajkowski, day 1 starts in ?
<czajkowski> just under 2hrs
<daker> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<daker> they start updating things http://icecast.ubuntu.com/ http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<s-fox> o/
<daker> here comes F5 ツ
<s-fox> o/
<IAmNotThatGuy> \o
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy , how are you?
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, Good that I have a job and Bad that I missed the UDS due to the US Embassy :'[
<IAmNotThatGuy> how are you SF?
<s-fox> That is a shame IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> They rejected my visa twice :'[
<s-fox> I am fine thank you, working on some packages
<s-fox> The US is tricky to get into, I agree.
<IAmNotThatGuy> What packages SF?
<s-fox> the ubuntu accomplishments package
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ah! the bugs that you reported?
<s-fox> Gone from reporting bugs to writing accomplishments IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Thats cool :] you are having time for that these days? less work load SF?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I mean office works
<s-fox> oh I am always busy IAmNotThatGuy ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> However, you have time to contribute. I am getting busier each day. :/
<s-fox> So I am ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Waiting for the MOTU session to start. CoolBhavi is gonna be there
<s-fox> Oh good, I have not seen bhavi for some time
<s-fox> I find it easier to dedicate a few hours a day to the project IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Thats awesome :]
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am already spending 15 - 16 h in office :|
<daker_> IAmNotThatGuy: I missed the UDS due to the US Embassy too
<greg-g> yo, jcastro , approve Asheesh as a member of ubuntu-etherpad, he just requested membrshp
<greg-g> not sure what his problem is, he's a pretty savy guy
<greg-g> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<greg-g> rr, wrong paste
<greg-g> 16:07 < paulprote> I did register for UDS, though, I think.
<greg-g> 16:08 < paulprote> So far I have registered 3 times
<MrChrisDruif> greg-g; 19,601 members? O_O
<greg-g> MrChrisDruif: yeah, mostly inherited from other groups
<MrChrisDruif> What is that ubuntu-etherpad even for?
<s-fox> I feel so left out, i am not a member of ubuntu-etherpad  ;)
<s-fox> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> s-fox; yeah, I kinda feel that way...
<greg-g> MrChrisDruif: s-fox it is so you can use the etherpad instance on summit.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> eg: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20415/community-q-upstream-evangelism/
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, I'm already a member of that group ^_^
<nigelb> greg-g: done
<s-fox> MrChrisDruif,  you abandoned me. now it is just me who isn't in that group. lol
<MrChrisDruif> s-fox; I'm member through my ubuntu membership
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't WANT to leave you s-fox !!
<s-fox> ooh, i might be a member then
<greg-g> nigelb: thanks!
<nigelb> s-fox: You're an ubuntu member, yes? you're already there.
<s-fox> nigelb,  I am an ubuntu member, yes.
<nigelb> greg-g: heh, willkg and I keep realizing we know too many people in common :D
<greg-g> nigelb: :)
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<daker> o/
<MrChrisDruif> \o
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going daker ?
<daker> MrChrisDruif: fine :)
<daker> tz sucks mhall119, cjohnston  i'll will not be able to attend the ltp session
<cjohnston> daker: the one next hour was cancelled
<daker> cjohnston: no this one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20549/community-p-loco-portal-design-iteration/
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> daker: dont worry, we'll assign you work ;)
<daker> mhall119: hahaha i know you wanted to kidnap me
<IdleOne> Evening folks, is the Mark's keynote uploaded anywhere yet?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-08
<cjohnston> Daviey: do you have a code fix for me
<cjohnston> tsimpson: AlanBell ping
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: how does the bot get its information?
<cjohnston> for uds
<AlanBell> really not sure, I am guessing there is some url it polls from summit
<cjohnston> im wondering if its the ical
<AlanBell> might well be
<AlanBell> highly likely looking at the room_ical method
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I just sent you an email
<cjohnston> can you look at that
<AlanBell> I am struggling to find where that link is cjohnston
<cjohnston> I wasnt sure if you knew something I didnt
<AlanBell> the link in the channel topic is fine
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<s-fox> Hello.
<head_victim> Any extra membership board members floating around? We can do with one more in -meeting currently if anyone has spare time.
<s-fox> hey head_victim
<head_victim> Gday s-fox
<s-fox> i can grant ubuntu membership via forums contributions if that counts head_victim
<head_victim> s-fox: hmm, I don't actually know if that counts
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> brb
<s-fox> Back
<head_victim> s-fox: as we can't be sure that it qualifies we'd like to err on the side of caution. Unless someone is able to confidently say one way or another.
<s-fox> head_victim, as you wish.
<head_victim> s-fox: sorry mate, just being a different type of board (for example, I don't think I'd be a good judge of forum contributions). But, I do believe there is a call for applicants for the newly structred membership boards.
<s-fox> The regional membership boards have been restructured head_victim  ?
<head_victim> In the process of
<s-fox> Ah, I see. What has prompted the change?
<head_victim> The fact that some boards are struggling to reach quorum.
<s-fox> Hmm, I recall my membership application to a regional board was pretty seamless. I guess I was fortunate.
<s-fox> So you are looking for new board members?
<head_victim> s-fox: they're moving to having 2 boards, one that meets at 1200 UTC and another that meets at 2200 UTC
<s-fox> Yes I was just reading head_victim . Considering putting an application in.
<head_victim> s-fox: go for it :)
<s-fox> head_victim,  Thanks, I shall :-) I mean I know I am focused on forum stuff but I do other things elsewhere in the community, as well as have a pretty good relationship with most other community leaders
<head_victim> s-fox: you sound like a great candidate :)
<s-fox> head_victim,  I've been around for a bit, lol ;)
<hobgoblin> lol
<s-fox> But hobgoblin should go for it
<hobgoblin> ...
<s-fox> My mentor taught me a lot of things
<s-fox> haha
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> he would say thanks - but he'd have toget up
<head_victim> Yeah, I like it because I'm the sort that has also been around a while but I can't really contribute on a technical level. So community contribution is right up my alley
<hobgoblin> there aremany of us like that head_victim ;)
<s-fox> head_victim,  started my application process \o/
<MrChrisDruif> Canonical Community Team meeting suspended to next week I presume?
<Pici> very likely.
<AlanBell> you can pop into #ubuntu-uds-room-202 nowish to find them though
<AlanBell> icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u for audio
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: where are you seeing the CC meeting?
<pleia2> (there was one last week, not this week)
<AlanBell> community team not community council
<jussi> pleia2: Im guessing he doesnt mean... what AlanBell said
<pleia2> oh, sorry
<pleia2> still asleep :)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> hey, is Andrea Grandi at UDS?
<pleia2> and it's only day 2!
<jussi> pleia2: so you just havent woken up yet then :P
<hobgoblin> can someone tell me how to get my name on the list on the etherpad thing - put name in box and top and enter does nothing
<czajkowski> did you hit enter?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> czajkowski: then nothing happens
<hobgoblin> no matter
<pleia2> hobgoblin: forestpixie is in the list
<hobgoblin> oh
<pleia2> you won't see it
<hobgoblin> I don't see me then
<hobgoblin> LMAO
<pleia2> :)
 * hobgoblin assumes it's IRC 
<hobgoblin> thanks pleia2 - I was going mad
<czajkowski> it's day 2 and the crazyness has already thought about
<jussi> So how is UDS going for all - anything interesting I need to be updated on so far? (saw marks keynote, been out/asleep most of the rest :/
<balloons> jussi, I would say it's in full swing :-)
<balloons> you can see the schedule -- not sure what may be interesting to you.. blueprint watching is always fun
 * cjohnston assigns work items to jussi 
<jussi> hah!
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey bilal
<IAmNotThatGuy> daker_, idk why the US embassy is acting that way :[
<daker_> IAmNotThatGuy: :/
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sup daker_ ?
<daker_> IAmNotThatGuy> daker_, idk why the US embassy is acting that way :[
<czajkowski> daker_: what reason were you given?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Mine is Low salary :|
<czajkowski> was it possibly a red falg for them to see a new passport and then a visa application ?
<daker_> yeah maybe
<daker_> czajkowski: he told me where i am going, and if it's the first time to travel
<daker_> and gave him the letter
<daker_> then he starts typing on the keyboard
<daker_> i think he looked at the website u.u.c
<daker_> czajkowski: then he told me that they don't delivere visa at this time, and he gave a letter.
<JanC> daker_: my guess is that you coming from the "wrong" part of the world is also relevant...
<daker_> i don't know :) first and last time to apply for a us visa
<czajkowski> and a new passport
<daker_> czajkowski: well everything is new :)
<JanC> czajkowski: if you or I had a new passport they wouldn't care so much
<JanC> international politics certainly play a role
<JanC> which is somewhat understandable, but still not fair
<JanC> daker_: does Morocco exchange intelligence info about its citizens to the US?
<daker_> JanC: not sure, but i think 99% they do :)
<daker_> JanC: my opinion VISA # Freedom
<JanC> of course visa aren't about freedom
<JanC> they are about the exact opposite  ;)
<JanC> it's like a password
<daker_> yeah maybe
<JanC> if you have the secret sign, you may enter  :P
<JanC> I guess it's one of the disadvantages of having UDS in the US...
<daker_> 100% right
<daker_> JanC: the other disadvantage is TZ
<daker_> i can only attend the sessions of the morning
<JanC> I heard it's 50% cheaper than in Europe, and they get better service from the venue for that price, which in current times is also relevant of course
<hobgoblin> was more or less what I heard too JanC
<JanC> probably there are too many conference venues in the US so they have to fight for customers  ;)
<JanC> in many parts of Europe there aren't enough (large) conference centers, so they can almost ask what they want
<JanC> that's why FOSDEM is so lucky to be able to use the ULB university infrastructure
<czajkowski> daker_: JanC same can be said when uds is in EU folks otuside of there find timezones hard
<czajkowski> never going to please everyone
<JanC> timezones will always be an issue of course
<JanC> and are more or less unsolvable
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> so dont know why people always give out about them
<JanC> well, if UDS rotates between locations, that makes things easier for different people around the world
<JanC> so that complaint is valid, but it's not something you can change about 1 particular venue
<hobgoblin> disappointment at missing things perhaps czajkowski - who knows without asking
<czajkowski> hobgoblin: yes but nothing can be done either
<hobgoblin> nope
<czajkowski> uds does rotate
<czajkowski> bar this time
<hobgoblin> :)
<JanC> to some degree
<czajkowski> but it does usually but the olympics has messed up a lot of the EU with flights and costs
<czajkowski> also don't forget a lot of planning goes into a uds
<czajkowski> you need a venue {              } large
<czajkowski> and available for accommodation and hosting usually availabe for 1-2 weeks
<JanC> only once in Australia and never in Asia or Africa (which has reasonable reasons too)
<czajkowski> costs
<czajkowski> flights
<czajkowski> visas
<hobgoblin> all of which shut it more or less all away from me :)
<czajkowski> hobgoblin: the same could be said if it goes to X 100 people may say no can do cost/flights/visa et
<czajkowski> nobody is every happy
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> but it has come on a long way to make remote particpation good
<hobgoblin> I know - I'm not complaining - can understand why others do :)
<JanC> I know almost for sure we can get a cheap, large venue and no issues with venues when UDS is in Vietnam...  ;)
<daker_> czajkowski: right now remote particpation is not good (TZ)
<hobgoblin> czajkowski: I agree with that - this yeat I can hear :)
<JanC> no issues with visas
<daker_> JanC: right
<daker_> in north africa too
<JanC> but then travel gets expensive probably
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and long
<czajkowski> anwyays
<czajkowski> I've to get back to other stuff
<JanC> daker_: how easy is it to get visa for a conference in Morocco?
<JanC> (for those who would need one)
<daker_> i have no idea but i don't thing it's like the US
<JanC> I know in Vietnam you buy a visum at the airport when you arrive  ;)
<daker_> JanC: http://www.learn4good.com/travel/morocco_visa.htm#req
<JanC> so basically, you just have to show a reservation in a hotel?  ;)
<daker_> JanC: just your passeport
<JanC> I mean, for visitors from those countries that aren't exempt from a visum
<JanC> having a hotel reservation for the period involved seems to be enough to get a tourist visum
<daker_> and return Ticket i think
<JanC> (which is probably easiest to get)
<JanC> yeah, probably
<JanC> if it's that easy in practice too, that should be easy
<JanC> cost 16 GBP though
<JanC> daker_: I'm not sure if Morocco is known as an international conference venue?
<daker_> JanC: Morocco = Tourism
<JanC> yeah, sometimes that goes together
<JanC> but are there many conference centers available?
<JanC> and don't forget, UDS has become *big*   ;)
<daker_> yes, we can find :)
<JanC> I wonder how many people are at UDS right now  ☺
<daker_> about 300, not sure...
<JanC> hm, I think there were more in the past?
<JanC> (and I think the Linaro conference is also there?)
<JanC> anyway, I'm gone for an hour or so...
<daker_> http://summit.linaro.org/
<AlanBell> It seems bigger than it was a couple.of years ago
<JanC> AlanBell: I seem to remember a number of around 300-400 for UDS-M, but I might be wrong
 * MrChrisDruif is envious of everyone @ UDS
<daker_> AlanBell, czajkowski  is the plenary streamed http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ ?
<daker_> JanC: at leat we are not this list http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/08/slowest-internet-countries_n_1475397.html#s=937184
<daker_> so the internet connexion is good :)
<s-fox> Hello :)
<JanC> daker_: actually, I remember 3G being much cheaper in Morocco than in Belgium 5 years ago or so
<daker_> the internet here is unlimited
<JanC> (we used that to put pressure on our local telcos  ;) )
<daker_> 8mega 3G 80euro per month
<JanC> that sounds quite more expensive than it was back then  :P
<JanC> might have been more thanb  5 years actually
<daker_> JanC: awe sorry it's ~37.5euro
<daker_> for 7,2 Mbps
<daker_> 22euro for 3.6 Mbps
<JanC> well, 2.5G & 3G with 2 GiB data is available at 12 € (data only) or 15 € (data + voice) in Belgium right now (thanks to 1 price-breaking company)
<JanC> no speed guarantees
<JanC> by 3G I mean gsm wireless tech
<JanC> I remember back then they basically charged you 5 € / 100 MiB or so  ;)
<JanC> so nobody used it, unless your company paid for it
<JanC> nowadays things are much better
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-09
<s-fox> Hi everyone
<daker> good morning
<MrChrisDruif> daker; indeed, but only just
<s-fox> Hello daker
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Wed May  9 11:56:25
<daker> hello
<daker> JanC_, why she is laughing http://t1.hespress.com/files/benkiranebelge_684593328.jpg http://hespress.com/files/benkiranebelge1.jpg ?
<JanC_> daker: I have no idea
<czajkowski> aloha
<forestpiskie> good day czajkowski
<AlanBell> morning
<DJones> Morning AlanBell czajkowski HowsAmeria/UDS going
<forestpiskie> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> uds is good
<s-fox> biab
<czajkowski> mhall119: me and summit scheudle seem to be seeing different things
<czajkowski> I'm told X is on a certain day but on main scedule seems to be showing something else
<mhall119> what's the meeting?
<czajkowski> Loco council CC
<czajkowski> and CC
<czajkowski> all are showing up as on today but have been told they're moved
<czajkowski> amin room 203
<czajkowski> can show you once this is over
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20662/community-council-code-of-conduct-review/ and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20787/community-q-lococouncil/
<czajkowski> mhall119: the CC was meant to be moved to thursday have spoken to clan about it
<czajkowski> she says it's on thursday
<czajkowski> LC is showing that it's on thursday and clashing with leadership
<mhall119> it's not on thursday
<czajkowski> which one?
<mhall119> both that I linked are today
<czajkowski> sweet god this room is hot, no air con and wedged
<cjohnston> they are both today
<cjohnston> LC: 2012-05-09 11:00..11:55 in G. Ballroom C   CoC: 2012-05-09 10:00..10:45 in Room 208
<czajkowski> hmmm thanks werent ages ago
<czajkowski> and I'm  sure clan moved the CC to thursday @ 11
<s-fox> Hello community :)
<forestpiskie> hello
<s-fox> wb duanedesign
<duanedesign> o/
<s-fox> How are you doing? Still busy with ubuntu one ?
<duanedesign> dont know how that happens. I think my cats get on irc at night and change my nick
<duanedesign> s-fox: yes U1 been keeping me busy :) which is good
<s-fox> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-10
<s-fox> Hello community :)
<DJones> Morning s-fox
<s-fox> Hi DJones , how are you doing?
<DJones> Not bad thanks, you?
<s-fox> Pretty good thanks, severe lack of caffeine in my system which will be rectified shortly
<s-fox> Hi technoviking  :)
<s-fox> I have to go, goodbye.
<czajkowski> bkerensa: blog.launchpad.net
<jo-erlend> we seriously have to do something about the App Developer story. I've just hit another of those bugs.. It halts everything, and there's no visible path to any kind of progress. In this case, I've simply designed a UI in Glade and then tried to load it, which gives me the very descriptive error message: Unhandled tag: 'packing'.
<jo-erlend> so this might be a bug in either Glade or Gtk.Builder or both. From my perspective, however, it is a bug in Ubuntu App Development. As far as I can tell, however, there's no way to report it as such. So we're really assuming fairly deep understanding of Ubuntu, GTK, Gnome, etc. It seems to me impossible that these tools were tested by a human being before release.
<jo-erlend> still; we're promoting Ubuntu App Developer as if it's a finished, reliable thing that people should start depending on. I think at the very least, UAD should be marked as Alpha or Beta or something. Then; at the very least, you're expecting issues.
<dholbach> james_w, thanks a bunch
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-11
<jo-erlend> any good couches available?
<jo-erlend> no, I meant coaches :)
<jo-erlend> went to sleep tired of Ubuntu and  I woke up tired of Ubuntu, but there's so many things I need to do. I could really use some enthuasiasm.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: you are part of a movement that is both inspiring and terrifying to the most powerful people in the world
<jo-erlend> perfect. I only aspire to be an individual. It took me seven years to even ask to become member of this Ubuntu thing, and I didn't really want to, except I was asked to be the Norwegian LoCo, which made it necessary in order to appear professional – for the sake of Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> I won't even make a deal out of that remark about being part of a movement. I am not. I've made a point of telling the Norwegian Loco exactly that. I am not part of one, and I am not trying to build one. I believe that if you want to be best, then just learn from those who are better. And be humble about it, so that you can always take another step.
<jo-erlend> in general, I'd recommend that noone be graduated from school without reading the Idiot. I think that's the most powerful education anyone can get.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, one thing you should know about me, is that I'm the kinda guy who makes mullahs and nazis shake hand. This is why I'm never afraid of creating conflicts, as long as I'm the obvious target of any anger that might occur.
<jo-erlend> straight before release, there were changes to the audio system. I'm still having issues.
<s-fox> Hi peeps
<gautxori> hi. no time for introduction: is it possible to get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ contents for offline reading, in an easy way? (i was nonsensely trying to reap the contents with no success)
<s-fox> Back :)
<technoviking> s-fox: I did change the mod colors to match the theme, thought it would be nice for mods to be Ubuntu orange to respect the idea of community
<nothingspecial> I see technoviking, nice :)
<nothingspecial> It's looking great, is there a way to make it default
<s-fox> technoviking,  cool just checking that it wasn't an accident, it looks really good
<s-fox> technoviking,  nice work :D
<technoviking> thanks,
<s-fox> can it be made the default?
<technoviking> nothingspecial: I would like to tweak it a bit and get the graphic loaded locally (now loading from my works web cluster.
<nothingspecial> Keep up the good work technoviking :D
<s-fox> technoviking,  i bet i could get our technical support to upload it onto the server
<s-fox> Do you want me to drop an email?
<technoviking> Think I'm getting access
<s-fox> Great
<technoviking> But you can ask, just need access to the images dir
<s-fox> Okay, i'll send an email.
<technoviking> many thanks
<s-fox> the reason i asked if they could be reverted back to red was that some of the older posts explain what the different colours are.  They'd need to be updated as we find them ;)
<s-fox> oh and my pink title still is awesome haha
<s-fox> technoviking,  email sent. i cc'd you too
 * czajkowski head desks at design mailing list 
<czajkowski> enough to make a person unsubscribe from it
 * jussi waves
<jussi> Finished at the last job, cleaned the office and left. Onto new things :)
<IdleOne> jussi: yay! :)
<Pici> three day weekend!
<forestpiskie> nice one - I just had a 4 day weekend
<nothingspecial> Loads of enthusiasm for your work technoviking :D
<popey> jo-erlend: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<IdleOne> /cs k popey DROP THE CAPS!
<nigelb> popey: ?
<czajkowski> unity deisng mailing list
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> fecking hell
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> it was inevitable
<forestpiskie> such is inevitabilty
<AlanBell> if someone it testing the boundaries for long enough, they will find them
<forestpiskie> have you all had wonderful time in the far reaches of America - do you want to know what the weather is like now you are leaving somewhere with a climate
<AlanBell> and now we will have a less open list. Thanks.
<forestpiskie> AlanBell: almost childlike then ...
<AlanBell> spot on
<forestpiskie> oh - seem to havbe wandered into something I'd rather not have then lol
<jo-erlend> popey and everyone... I'm sorry. I should've known better. Having read through all those "in christ" messages, I just had enough. I thought that if I explained why it affects people in a bad way – and not just as a matter of "law" – then I could get the message across. Of course, that's not how the internet works and I should've known that. I've unsubscribed.
<popey> jono: unity-design needs a kicking
<jono> popey, eh?
<popey> we have religion and now ascii art
<popey> from ubuntu members
<jono> hmmm
<jono> I will check into it
<popey> mark has suggested we have a separate list, like the devel and devel-discuss split
<jo-erlend> yes, I've decided to drop out of the Ubuntu Members team as well. I'll just finish this last year focusing only on the Norwegian loco and then I'm off to explore the landscape.
<popey> sheesh
<jo-erlend> oh, it's not a response to this. It's been brewing for a while.
<jo-erlend> there's a growing gap between what we claim to be and what we actually are. App Development is the most important part of that. There's a big effort to make it look as if Ubuntu is good for App Development, but there's no work being done in order to actually improve it. I very much believe in what Ubuntu wants to be, but I no longer think it's an attainable goal.
<popey> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<popey> where you at?
<forestpiskie> not Ireland I assume popey
<czajkowski> on  call
<popey> yeah where?
<forestpiskie> popey: I 'd like to have a chat when you are back in Blighty - when you've got a 10 minutesih lump of time
<czajkowski> popey: heading to 1st floor area wher ethe donuts are
<popey> am in the chairs near escalator
<popey> i have your camera
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> cool
<forestpiskie> lol
<forestpiskie> IRC is great
<czajkowski> me too cant see you
<popey> czajkowski: had to run off to fix laptop, it died
<popey> back now
<czajkowski> popey: me too over with AlanBell at the Ubutnu user table
<popey> k
<balloons> AlanBell, thanks for the orca demo :-) It's definitely nicer than when I went through it last time
<AlanBell> it is better than it was :)
<AlanBell> accessibility session is now in grand ballroom B if you are free
<jcastro> technoviking: Threads in Forum : Ubuntu Clound /Juju	
<jcastro> typo. :)
<technoviking> not me, bodhi did that:) will fix
<technoviking> jcastro: you wanted something slightly different
<jcastro> Ubuntu Cloud and Juju makes more sense actually
<jcastro> "Ubuntu Cloud Infratructure/Guest and juju" would be too much I think
 * MrChrisDruif agrees
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-12
<forestpiskie> I can tell bodhi_zazen to keep it that way jcastro :)
<jcastro> heh
<forestpiskie> but tbh - short is best
<forestpiskie> so stuff works for me :p
<bodhi_zazen> what do you wish it to read ?
<forestpiskie> Ubuntu Stuff bodhi_zazen
<forestpiskie> :)
<bodhi_zazen> "Ubuntu cloud and juju" ?
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> bodhi_zazen: yeah that sounds awesome
<forestpiskie> does it have to go in 3rd party stuff bodhi_zazen ?
<forestpiskie> :p
<forestpiskie> shut up elfy
<bodhi_zazen> Can go in main support if you all wish
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: I made the change
<jcastro> rawk
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: you want it moved from 3rd party to servers ? main support ?
<jcastro> dunno, what does that mean?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<bodhi_zazen> Take a look there
<bodhi_zazen> At the top - ABT
<bodhi_zazen> General Help
<jcastro> Main support is fine I guess?
<bodhi_zazen> Currently "Ubuntu Cloud and Juju" is listed in "Other Community Discussions"
<jcastro> wherever the server stuff is I guess
<bodhi_zazen> I can move it to general help or server section
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<bodhi_zazen> If I move it here, it will not be visible on the main page
<forestpiskie> sub-forum perhaps bodhi_zazen - server stuff together - with seriosu head one
<forestpiskie> good night bodhi_zazen jcastro
<bodhi_zazen> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<bodhi_zazen> you can see it at the top
<jcastro> kk
<bodhi_zazen> If you want to move it elsewhere, ping =)
<jcastro> looks fine to me
<nigelb> Woah. unity-design. I don't even...
<IdleOne> Good morning to all you weary UDS'ers
<AlanBell> morning
<DJones> Morning
<Pendulum> AlanBell: recovered?
<AlanBell> kinda
<czajkowski> morning
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: how do ?
<Pendulum> okay, just finishing packing up
<Pendulum> have only had one coughing fit this morning so that's an improvement
<Pendulum> czajkowski: how're you?
<czajkowski> tired/achey
 * Pendulum shuts laptop down. 
 * popey considers breakfast
<s-fox> Hi
<nigelb> ha, how did I miss laney leaving ~not-canonical :)
<s-fox> Hi nigelb
<nigelb> hey
<nigelb> *yawn*
<s-fox> Have I bored you already? :(
<nigelb> s-fox: It's 1 am :(
<s-fox> Go to bed?
<nigelb> about to, yeah.
<s-fox> See you :)
<daker_> i start feeling that LP ui is so 1900
<daker_> czajkowski: does the LP team have a design team or someone who take car of the UI ?
<JanC> daker_: that would be "mpt" AFAIK
<JanC> Matthew Paul Thomas
<mhall119> landed \o/
<JanC> mhall119: so, _almost_ home again?  ☺
<daker_> JanC: well i think mpt is more UX
<JanC> if you really mean design as in pure graphics design, that would the regular design team at Canonical, I guess
<daker_> ok
<JanC> I'm not sure what's wrong with LP's design though (it's more functional than fancy, of course, but that's as it should be)
<JanC> which doesn't mean it can't improve, but I don't see it as "outdated"
<daker_> JanC: it's like you are saying, why do we need unity, gnome2 is __still__ functional.
<daker_> or even more gnome3
<JanC> no, unity is mostly about UX, not so much design  ;)
<JanC> not so much graphic design
<daker_> JanC: the design(UI) comes first then UX
<JanC> actually, the unity looks (graphics design) were here before the unity feel (UX)  ;)
<benonsoftware> JanC: Great artical in the APC
<JanC> benonsoftware: ?
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry meant jono
<JanC> ah  ☺
<benonsoftware> JanC: Sorry, tab stuffed up
<jono> benonsoftware, hey! APC?
<benonsoftware> jono: Australian personal Computing :P, the mag
<JanC> benonsoftware: np, I make tab-errors too  ☺
<jono> benonsoftware, oh cool
<jono> what article?
<benonsoftware> jono: In the May issue of APC you've done a artical called "How Ubuntu Is Constructed"
<s-fox> glue, lots of glue :D
<benonsoftware> jono: Tell me you know what artical I mean ;)
<jono> benonsoftware, I have no idea
<jono> which one?
<benonsoftware> jono: "How Ubuntu Is Constructed"
<MrChrisDruif> "<jono> benonsoftware, hey! APC?" < That looked like "Hey, hey apple!"
<jono> benonsoftware, aha!
<jono> I assume Linux format licensed it to them
<benonsoftware> Ah, :)
<benonsoftware> (That was one of the main reasons why I got it :P)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-13
<s-fox> Hello
<nigelb> s-fox: Hey, can you like me to your wiki page?
<s-fox> Hey nigelb  :)
<nigelb> hey s-fox :)
<s-fox> nigelb,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox#Ubuntu_Membership_Board_Application
<s-fox> Sorry I didn't see your message, I was watching a thing on tv about tigers :D
<nigelb> ha
 * nigelb giggles at pronoun mistakes
<s-fox> Thanks for the endorsement nigelb  :)
<nigelb> s-fox: :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<IdleOne> morning czajkowski
<IdleOne> lunch time!
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<AlanBell> time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so
<nigelb> AlanBell: I heard you guys had fun with peruvian alcohol? :D
<AlanBell> ah yes, I heard that too
<nigelb> Haha.
<nigelb> popey's facebook post indicated some amnesia ;)
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR is a bad influence
<pleia2> it was quite strong
<pleia2> not like when akgraner brought the everclear though :)
<nigelb> aw man.
<AlanBell> akgraner is also a bad influence
<nigelb> everclear is strong strong srtong
<nigelb> 705?
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> 70% or so right?
<AlanBell> higher
<nigelb> ffffuuuuu
<AlanBell> crazy stuff
<nigelb> that's crazy. how is that legal.
<AlanBell> it isn't in lots of places
<Jacky> but it happens anyways, lol.
<JanC> peruvian alcohol = Pisco ?
<JanC> or Pisco Sour?
 * Jacky looks to Jose.. who isn't here..
<JanC> 70% alc. is quite strong indeed (only ever tried that with Stroh Rum & some Irish Poteen...  ;) )
<JanC> that's the sort of stuff you only want to sample, and preferably with something to eat with it  ☺
<AlanBell> it was 42%
<JanC> AlanBell: peruvian alcohol of 42% probably was Pisco (although they might have other things, of course)
<JanC> Pisco = peruvian grape-based brandy (similar to grappa in Italy and e.g. cognac in France)
<jussi> Ive had 80% Viru Valge...
<jussi> http://www.viruvalge.ee/web/eng/
<JanC> jussi: doesn't sound very healthy to use that pure  ;)
<JanC> neither does the 70% stuff BTW
<jussi> JanC: the estonians and finns need it that strong :P
<JanC> that doesn't make it healthy  ;)
<jo-erlend> I've chosen to drop my involvement with Ubuntu-no, AskUbuntu and Unity Design, websites, and of course groups on Facebook and G+, etc. The question is now, for me, whether I should discontinue my membership in Ubuntu Members as well. Is there any policy regarding that?
<jo-erlend> I'm worried about emails that will be returned unanswered. I've told the Norwegian loco that I'll be available until the end of the month. Emails might lag behind that.
<jo-erlend> I guess czajkowski fixes it once she's finished reading the Unity Design list. Perhaps that's the place to forward emails from now on. Good luck. Have fun. And thanks for all the fish.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: How's the community website?
<dholbach> smartboyhw_, the content needs to be reviewed again and the links to be checked and updated - I mailed all the folks who agreed at UDS to work on the project about it
<dholbach> but I don't know if anyone looked over the site again
<dholbach> I was too busy sprinting to look into any of this
<dholbach> and my inbox is a disaster site
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Eh. Give me the link again for the test site
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/
 * dholbach → dentist
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: The dentist? :(
<dholbach> yeah, let's hope it's a brief visit - being thoroughly jetlagged is bad enough on its own :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: :)
<smartboyhw_> Heck there's a problem: The quality page's "Tips and tricks" formatting is crapped
 * smartboyhw_ blames balloons
<smartboyhw_> And somewhat I am feeling the links are messy
<smartboyhw_> I mean for the navigation bars of each seperate page (not the common header)
<smartboyhw_> In the homepage the documentation link is wrong
<smartboyhw_> The CoC link is a 404
<smartboyhw_> Meh
<smartboyhw_> documentation link = contributing documetation link
<popey> dholbach: "-- Jono Bacon, Ubuntu community manager
<popey> should be "Ubuntu Community Manager" as it's a job title.
<popey> IMO
<popey> dholbach: "Your technical skills can make a real difference.."  - s/.././
<popey> dholbach: "Internet relay chat " should be "Internet Relay Chat"
<smartboyhw_> popey: Maybe s/../!/ :P
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> popey, looking into it in a bit
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, how's the jetlag?
<dpm> hm, it's hit me a bit this time round, but hopefully it should go away soon
<dholbach> good luck
<dholbach> smartboyhw, popey: should be all fixed now
<popey> \o/ UK Public Holiday today. Away message set ☑ , Lawn mowed ☑ , Car fixed ☑ , Meetings set to 'no attendance' ☒ - Oops!
<nigelb> Ha.
<dpm> popey, "disconnect from IRC"? ;)
<dpm> enjoy :)
<nigelb> dpm: supposedly the "away message" covers that.
<nigelb> But popey misses us too much :P
<dpm> :)
<popey> :þ
<popey> I should /nick popey|vacation, but I have a pathological hatred of nick changing, so won't do that ☻
<popey> anyway → away, ttfn
<smartboyhw> dholbach: \o/
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Eh hum you still didn't fix the Quality page formatting for me:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw_, please remind me what the problem is trhere
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: The "Tips and Tricks" part
<smartboyhw_> It's just one full sentence
<smartboyhw_> Should be point-formed
<dholbach> point formed?
<dholbach> a long list with bullet points?
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Yep.
<dholbach> ok
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Thanks! :)
 * smartboyhw_ hugs dholbach
<dholbach> updated
<dholbach> hugs back
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: \o/
<popey> ebenink
<hackerGBQ> hi everybody
<hackerGBQ> anybody discussing here or just sitting for coffee to arrive..lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-07
<Tm_T> bkerensa: do you feel extended now?
<bkerensa> Tm_T: I do not understand.
<bkerensa> Tm_T: Now I do understand. :)
<Tm_T> bkerensa: good (:
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<popey> Morning
<smartboyhw> Hello popey
<smartboyhw> dholbach: popey: Is 7:30 UTC the universal German Wakeup time?
<dholbach> 7:30 would be 9:30 here
<dholbach> I was up at 6:30 local time already
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Or rather, IRC popup time…
<dholbach> and was out for a run and saw that the cherry trees are blossoming
<smartboyhw> Actually that's 06:30 UTC
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Are they beautiful?
<dholbach> they absolutely are
<smartboyhw> elfy!!!!!!!!!
<popey> smartboyhw: I'm not German, so...
<smartboyhw> popey: Ah damn I mistaken you for ogra_
<elfy> morning smartboyhw popey
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Uh oh http://www.muktware.com/5572/will-cloverleaf-linux-be-ubuntu-rpm-world
<dholbach> not sure what to say about it - I mean... distros and derivatives have been coming and going for years/decades?
<elfy> dholbach: and they will for years/decades to come :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: happy patch pilot
<bkerensa> ;)
<dholbach> thanks bkerensa
<dholbach> elfy, yeah
<elfy> dholbach: how's the community website coming along - or has it stalled while you're lot are all off on a jolly somewhere :D
<popey> by "jolly" you mean "work"
<dholbach> on a jolly...............
<elfy> popey: of course :)
<popey> i find we work harder when we're away than when at home/office
<dholbach> I had no time at all to look into the website
<elfy> popey: I used to find the same
<elfy> dholbach: I'd guessed so - was just checking
<dholbach> but popey and smartboyhw_ helped identify a few link/text issues with the site which I fixed yesterday
<dholbach> any help with reviews of http://91.189.93.108/ would be appreciated - I also asked everyone who helped out at the UDS session to look at the site
<elfy> dholbach: ok - I've no work today I can have a look :)
<popey> "The pages you'll see here are designed to show you what we're all about, how to get involved, and why.
<popey> "
<popey> why what?
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<smartboyhw_> elfy: :)
<smartboyhw_> Greetings JoseeAntonioR
<elfy> dholbach: had a quick look - first I see that both the support links point to http://91.189.93.108/help-information/keeping-up-to-date/community-blogs/
<elfy> I shall troll because I BET that's deliberate :p
<dholbach> no, maybe not
<elfy> in the first paragraph "Ubuntu is more than an operating system for your computer, your server, your cloud, your phone, your tablet, or your TV." you only need the first 'your' - the repeats make it look laboured
<dholbach> if you can make a suggestion to where they should point, please do
<dholbach> I'll collect all the bits you all mentioned and get to them in a bit - thanks for reviewing
<elfy> the support page I assume - the one from the etherpad - otherwise what was the point in doing what people did do
<dholbach> ?
<smartboyhw_> ?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm following
<dholbach> you said that two links point to the same place
<dholbach> I'm not sure which ones you talk about and where you feel they should point instead
<dholbach> of course were the etherpads the foundation of what is going to be this site - trust me, I want to re-do as little as possible
<elfy> hover over the Support links - you see that it should go to /support/community - clikc the link and it goes to http://91.189.93.108/help-information/keeping-up-to-date/community-blogs/
<dholbach> all right - I'll take a look at it later on - noting it down
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: And anyway, even the second support link (for people to actually get support) shouldn't link to the community  blogs page
<smartboyhw_> http://91.189.93.108/help-information/finding-help/ this should be more corr.
<smartboyhw_> corr. = correct
<dholbach> noted down
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: Thx!
<dholbach> taking the dog for a walk - brb
 * smartboyhw_ hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw_ back
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, how's the UOW planning coming on?
<daker> dholbach: there is a small typo here http://91.189.93.108/
<daker> ctrl+F : Phablet developers
<daker> there is a > that should be removed
<dholbach> daker, thanks - adding to my review list
<popey> \o/ teamwork
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Heh you should send out a call to community members to review the community site:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, dpm: Does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess/Feedback still work? I put my feedback and no replies;ap
<smartboyhw> *;P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I'm out for lunch - will ping you when I'm back
<dpm> smartboyhw, we're still working on the spec, but it's been a long time since we asked for feedback. There is going to be some discussion related to some parts of the spec at UDS next week
<dpm> so we'll have the opportunity to discuss the feedback
<smartboyhw> dpm: OK
<smartboyhw> Heh, the wiki page has already prepared for 8.04, 10.04 (desktop) and 11.10 EOL when it is still 2 days away:P
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<popey> yeah, a community person edited it over the weekend
<smartboyhw> I don't think we should revert it anyways…
<smartboyhw> Came to think of it: The last desktop release with GNOME 2 will be R.I.P
<smartboyhw> R.I.P. GNOME 2-ized Ubuntu
<popey> good.
 * popey digs up GNOME 2, shoots it, burns it, burys it, digs it up again and chops it into little pieces.
<smartboyhw> popey: \o
<smartboyhw> *\o…
<smartboyhw> *\o/
 * benonsoftware turns around and shoots popey
<smartboyhw> When I looked at Fuduntu's death post, I saw people being very disappointed. Truth be told, GNOME 2 doesn't have much modern design sense
<popey> meh
<smartboyhw> benonsoftware: LOL
<popey> fuduntu has what, 10 users?
<smartboyhw> popey: 25000…
<smartboyhw> tracked users
 * benonsoftware waves night!
<smartboyhw> Good night benonsoftware
 * smartboyhw thinks GNOME 2 should go dead A.S.A.P.
<smartboyhw> Leave room for Unity and KDE and Xfce and LXDE and GNOME 3 man!
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, smartboyhw.
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: all going good, will start to contact teams directly this or next week
<dholbach> daker, fixed
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, great
<smartboyhw_> Welcome back dholbach
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, around? busy?
<popey> SergioMeneses: he's at a sprint this week, may be tied up in sessions
<SergioMeneses> popey, I was thinking the same, thanks ;)
<popey> is the osk still under the springbok project or somewhere else?
<popey> I have no idea how I managed to type that in here ☻
<popey> ignore me
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, what is asap?
<popey> As Soon As Possible
<SergioMeneses> popey, ++
<philipballew> popey, for the win!
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I think I can but and send the card on friday
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, no worries
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, :)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, if its hard to do, then no need to do it.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, there is no problem ;)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, cool, so what part of Columbia are you from?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%BAcuta
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, oh cool. Ever been to Venezuela?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I'm going to attend an event in Venezuela next week :D
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, oh cool. I live on a border town, and cross a lot as well.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, border with Mexico? or Canada? where are you from?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, San Diego, I live say 25km's from Mexico or so.
<SergioMeneses> awesome
<SergioMeneses> ok philipballew I have to go, see you later
<philipballew> SergioMeneses,  hasta luego
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, buen dia! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: ping
<jono_> hey JoseeAntonioR
<jono_> btw, no hangout tomorrow
<jono_> I am sprinting
<JoseeAntonioR> jono_: ok, no worries! just wanted to know if you could please post on the ubuntu facebook page, we're having a session on how to contribute to the ubuntu weekly newsletter in 15
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, sure
<jono_> on ubuntuonair?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: so looks like I might be coming to Latin America next year
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, what part?
<philipballew> and why?
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: Whatever city FLISOL will be in
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, ubucon, it will be in Colombia next year
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, oh tight.
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I am probably coming to ubucon fyi
<SergioMeneses> fyi?
<philipballew> for your information
 * philipballew keeps SergioMeneses on his toes with the acronyms 
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, that would be nice
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, jajaja
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: I don't think I can go to Ubucon but FLISOL yeah
<bkerensa_roam> :)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I was planning to go to Lima to visit JoseeAntonioR, so I figured i have no excuse not to make a stop.
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, why? do you need something? invitation letter or ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, perfect
<philipballew> Americans usually only need an invitiation letter for Asia and Middle east (thats Asia to though)
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: So ;) Mozilla would be helping me get there and Ubucon is not a Moz event
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: They just got me access to their Mozilla Rosetta Stone Enterprise Acct so I can get my spanish fluent before I travel :)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, were trying to get UbuCon to DF soon.
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, como se dice "Help, My name is Ben, and I am lost in a foreign country"
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, : "ayuda! mi nombre es Benjamin, y estoy perdido en un pais extranjero"
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<philipballew> benonsoftware, ^ might wanna write that one down...
<philipballew> ...
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, might wanna write that down
<philipballew> also bkerensa_roam you have a nic for every thing you are doing.
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, but can invite to mozzilla community, I dont think this would be a problem
 * philipballew should get a nic for everything he does. 
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, bkerensa_roam http://www.ubuconla.org/
<bkerensa_roam> El Hombre Bebe
<SergioMeneses> drink?
<bkerensa_roam> La Mejur Come
<bkerensa_roam> :)
<bkerensa_roam> this rosetta stone stuff ;p
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> it doesnt work well
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, let me take you on a tour to Tijuana
<SergioMeneses> what are you trying to tell us?
<philipballew> Latin America's greatest city.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I dont think so, there are another cities
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I know, I am joking. I think there are many great places
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, It is however the gateway to Latin America for Most Americans.
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: El hombre corre http://i.imgur.com/UmSsp1g.png
<bkerensa_roam> :D
<SergioMeneses> :O really?
<chilicuil> and the gateway to America for most (even more) latin americans =)
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, :)
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: I'm ok on going to tj.... I much prefer los algadones
<philipballew> chilicuil, +1.
<philipballew> This august I am going to go to Tj and meet a family from the lug there who are there and help them cross into the states.
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: Lee es read?
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, yes
<bkerensa_roam> bien
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, You like Yuma?
<SergioMeneses> yuma?
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: of course
<bkerensa_roam> only in the winter though
<SergioMeneses> dholbach speaks Spanish pretty well :)
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, chilicuil bkerensa_roam http://hhopper.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/sandiego-mexico-border.jpg
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, Its the Bakersfield of Arizona :)
<SergioMeneses> o0 what a ugly view!
<SergioMeneses> *an
 * philipballew actually likes Bakersfield 
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: psh its actually got one of the largest retirement communities after Florida
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: my grandparents used to own a winter home in Yuma
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: lol, it looks so weird
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, you're right
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, I know. its three hours from sd
<philipballew> chilicuil, Its the busiest border in the world.
<SergioMeneses> what is yuma? what does it mean?
<SergioMeneses> sounds like anime
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa_roam: FLISOL is all over LA
<JoseeAntonioR> by LA I meant Latin America
<philipballew> yuma is another border town on the border with bkerensa_roam 's Mexican city he loves so much.
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: corre es run?
<chilicuil> philipballew: take care while doing the cross ride
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, yes
<philipballew> chilicuil, cross ride?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, aaah ok
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: So Mozilla is actually teaching 250 reps an extra language
<bkerensa_roam> :D
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, :O great!
<chilicuil> philipballew: "This august I am going to go to Tj and meet a family from the lug there who are there and help them cross into the states"
<bkerensa_roam> that way they can evangelize in another language and also travel outside of their country to do it :)
<philipballew> chilicuil, oh yes, everything will go as planned.
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, if you have any questions about Spanish, let us know
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: this platform has free real time spanish speakers to hel 24/7 :)
<SergioMeneses> perfect then
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, I learn my Spanish from the delicious Mexican cuisine at the local Taco Bell.
<bkerensa_roam> :s
<bkerensa_roam> Delicious and Taco Bell in same sentence uhh
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I love Mexican food :)
<bkerensa_roam> SergioMeneses: this is not mexican food he speaks of
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I live off Mexican food.
<bkerensa_roam> Its
<bkerensa_roam> faux mexican food
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: you need to go to Taqueria Cancun next time your in the bay area
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa_roam, it was a comment apart
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, dont listen to bkerensa_roam , Taco Bell is the most authentic food you can find
<bkerensa_roam> LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> I like it
 * SergioMeneses wants to go to Mexico
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I was there 5 days ago, and have the stamp to prove it.
<SergioMeneses> lol
<chilicuil> the local 'taquero' makes more delicuous tacos that any taco bell, and it seems I'm the only mexican on the channel =P
<philipballew> chilicuil, do they even have Taco Bell in that part of the country?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, can you make tacos? or you only eat it
<chilicuil> philipballew: lol, no, there are no taco bells in mexico city, however I've eaten in similar places which prepare 'tacos' for foreign people, and I only eat them right now, but one of my dreams is to become a taquero and prepare tacos (not kidding)
<bkerensa_roam> chilicuil: Estoy cuarto mexicano
<chilicuil> bkerensa_roam: ?
<bkerensa_roam> ^-^
<IdleOne> eres un chicano
<philipballew> chilicuil, Should I try one of your tacos when I am there in a month?
<chilicuil> bkerensa_roam: sry I dont get it =), do you mean you're a quarter mexican?
<chilicuil> IdleOne: chilango =)
<IdleOne> I've never heard that term
<IdleOne> what does chilango mean?
<chilicuil> IdleOne: that's the term to refer to people which lives in mexico city
<bkerensa_roam> chilicuil: yes well in this case as IdleOne pointed out Chicano might be the preferred term
<philipballew> I'm currently wearing a Xolos Jersey, how Mexican am I now?
<chilicuil> chicano is almost never heard here
<bkerensa_roam> chilicuil: my grandmother on my fathers side was full blood :)
<bkerensa_roam> but she was born in the U.S.
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, thats tight
<chilicuil> philipballew: lol
<bkerensa_roam> philipballew: its peculiar if you look at my skin tone ;)
<bkerensa_roam> Considering the Sicilian/Mexican heritage I should be pretty dark :P
<chilicuil> O_o
<bkerensa_roam> heh
<bkerensa_roam> chilicuil: :)
<philipballew> bkerensa_roam, I would, but you never sent me that cardboard cutout of you.
<chilicuil> ok, whenever you feel like eating some tacos, feel free to land in mexico city, and I'll be your personal guide, now I'm going back to work =P
<bkerensa_roam> chilicuil: only is its lengua
<SergioMeneses> Im back
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-08
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, around?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, sure, tell me
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, wanna join #ubuntu-cu and help me find someone help in getting resources for where he lives?
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach:)
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<ubuntu-tt> goodmorings!
<bkerensa> dholbach: Buenos Dias Senor!
<dholbach> bkerensa, hola muchacho
<dholbach> hey dpm - how are you doing?
<smartboyhw> dholbach: When can we expect the community website to launch?
<dholbach> smartboyhw, some folks are going over the page right now and double-checking the content - once we're happy we can file an RT to get it moved to an official place
<elfy> nice one
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Hurray!
<dholbach> :)
<elfy> I look forward to seeing it
<dholbach> http://91.189.93.108/ is what we currently have
<elfy> yep - suppport still points to your list of community blogs :)
<elfy> I looked this morning :)
<smartboyhw> elfy: Heh
<dholbach> elfy, right... I had no time yesterday nor today to look into it, but I'll do it now
<elfy> I wasn't complaining nor reminding as such :)
<elfy> I trust you ... ;)
<dholbach> sure sure
<dpm> hey dholbach, doing well, you?
<elfy> :)
<dholbach> dpm, exhausted
<dholbach> dpm, I just checked - uds-1305 has 62 blueprints scheduled, uds-1303 had 80
<dholbach> dpm, so I guess we have some more hassling to do
<dpm> hmmm :/
<dholbach> elfy, fixed
<smartboyhw> dholbach: \o/
<dpm> dholbach, Foundations filed some already, Cloud and Client haven't filed any blueprints yet
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Ubuntu Studio will be having a session, albeit it's for users to raise suggestions instead:P We haven't planned the time yet. Ask zequence for details.
<dholbach> smartboyhw, elfy: I addressed your other points too
<elfy> dholbach: thanks - but you do know there are 2 Support links on http://91.189.93.108/  one in contribute the other in help and information
<dholbach> elfy, yes and they point to different places
<dholbach> smartboyhw, can you ask around to get a blueprint for it scheduled - even if it's a Q&A session
<dholbach> smartboyhw, just to make sure it gets on there
<dpm> dholbach, do you think we should send an e-mail to ubuntu-devel as well to encourage scheduling of sessions? I'm thinking of the feedback we had last one, where many of the sessions were scheduled by Canonical folks.
<elfy> dholbach: no they don't - they might go to different places ;)
<dholbach> smartboyhw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create#Creating_a_.22Scheduling_Blueprint.22
<dpm> dholbach, I'll mention it to translators as well
<dpm> and also perhaps loco-contacts
<dholbach> elfy, for me they do go to different places - can you try to reload with ctrl-shift-r?
<elfy> 2 secs
<elfy> dholbach: I apologise :)
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> might have been cached locally or something
<elfy> dholbach: they both make sense now :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Tell that to zequence, he's the one planning it not me
<smartboyhw> elfy: :)
<dholbach> dpm, try to sort them by name - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303 and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1305
<dholbach> dpm, there were LOADS of appdev sessions last time ;-)
<dpm> yeah, I need to talk to the SDK guys
<dholbach> smartboyhw, sorry - I didn't mean to come across as if I "told you" to create a blueprint - I just thought you could pass it on if you're in conversations about it already
<smartboyhw> dholbach: zequence is in this channel:P
<dholbach> ah, cool
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: you think I should schedule an ubuntuonair session for this UDS? there hasn't been much lately
<dholbach> yeah, maybe to talk a bit about the new uonair site?
<dholbach> just an idea
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll schedule one then
<dholbach> rock
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: ping
<dpm> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: una pregunta, no estarás interesado en dar una sesión de OpenWeek sobre appdev, o conoces a alguien interesado? :)
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, si, claro. Me recuerdas cuando será UOW?
<SergioMeneses> dpm, rocks!
<JoseeAntonioR> 21-22 mayo, desde las 13 hasta las 18 UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<dpm> puedo hacer "How to contribute to Ubuntu Touch Core Apps"
<SergioMeneses> dpm, 21-22 may
<dpm> ok :)
<SergioMeneses> dpm, perfecto! ayer estaba leyendo sobre eso
<smartboyhw> Meh…
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, creo que eso es lo que esperaba :)
<dpm> ok, me apunto en el wiki
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, lol ?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/raring/Timetable, es un include
<dpm> ah, ok
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Heck, I don't know what you and dpm and JoseeAntonioR are talking about…
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: UOW basically
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Cheers
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, done. Is it going to be on air or on IRC?
<JoseeAntonioR> IRC, can't do on air this time because of school :(
<SergioMeneses> UOW will be onair?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Er how do you access IRC in school?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: No
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I used to access directly, then they blocked port 5709 (my ZNC) and did connections to my machine (port 443) but it was too slow, so I'm just using IRCCloud
<SergioMeneses> mmmm... so why is JoseeAntonioR talking about he cant do an onair?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: I won't be able to because I will be on the middle of a class
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Because last time there is one day which is OnAir
<SergioMeneses> ah!
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: You have all-time computer access at school?
<smartboyhw> What the
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I don't, I'm supposed to be on an IT class
<JoseeAntonioR> it's too boring
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: :O
<smartboyhw> Don't skip classes…
<chilicuil> skip them!, there a lot of better things to do instead wasting the time there =)
<dpm> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: there surely is, specially if you're a 16-year-old teenager that's bored learning about 'advanced managing of Microsoft Word'
<SergioMeneses> jajaja chilicuil you're right
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Heh
<SergioMeneses> advanced? lol -> tables and import images
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: believe me or not, that's what they're teaching me
<smartboyhw> Our school is still using Windows XP!!!! (though our computer teacher uses Ubuntu)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Meh
<SergioMeneses> =o
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe bkerensa wants to do a session about the documentation team for OpenWeek
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, sure! :)
<smartboyhw> Hell, why isn't there an Ubuntu Members G+ community?
<smartboyhw> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> gotta run and study now, ttyl
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day! have a good one!
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Meh
<smartboyhw> You are using the old one again
<dholbach> off to yoga and to a construction site tomorrow :)
<dholbach> hugs
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Construction site?
<smartboyhw> :O
<dholbach> yeah, a friend bought an old house 1h outside Berlin
<dholbach> so I'll help renovating
<dholbach> anyway - see you all around :)
<smartboyhw> Sleeping time, bye Ubuntu friends;)
<dpm> bye smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I think I do not :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-09
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<chilicuil> hi there SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, hey!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-10
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> pong
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: the ubuntuonair session hasn't been scheduled yet, are you still on the scheduling process?
<JoseeAntonioR> (sorry for taking so long, didn't notice the pong)
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: scheduling is done by track leads
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, ok then
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> dpm: do you know what the story with the plenary room on summit is?
<dpm> cjohnston, I don't know, what's up with it?
<cjohnston> Someone created it, I'm not sure what for though
<dpm> cjohnston, it must have been jono or jcastro, perhaps?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^ ?
<dpm> Mike, Daniel and Nick are on holiday, and I haven't created it, so that leaves just 2 usual suspects ;)
<dpm> cjohnston, so it seems jono hasn't added the plenary room either, so I think we can just delete it
<dpm> could you do this for us?
<cjohnston> sure
<dpm> thanks!
<PabloRubianes> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, I think JoseeAntonioR is studying, let him a pm
<philipballew> Morning
<SergioMeneses> hey philipballew ! how you been
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, great, Was out late last night, at the best burger place around, In-N-Out. and after that rode my bike a few miles back to my bed Now just woke up. SergioMeneses how have you been ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, Im still sick but I think I will be better
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, Are you getting better though?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, yes, I am
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, well that is something
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, lunchtime here! see ya
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, peace
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: sure I will pm
<SergioMeneses> perfect
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-11
<smartboyhw> bkerensa_: ping
<smartboyhw> elfy!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> jono_: ready in 5?
<jose> oh whoops, just saw the cal
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-06
<jose> marcoceppi_: ping
<marcoceppi_> jose: pong
<jose> marcoceppi_: mind a quick PM?
<marcoceppi_> sure
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hello, dholbach! how's it been?
<dholbach> hey jose
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<jose> I'm fine :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> jose, hey
<jose> hey jono
<jono> apologies, but need to cancel the Q+A
<jono> I am sick
<jono> my son infected us all
<jose> ok
<jose> take care!
<jono> sorry about this jose
 * jono slopes off to bed
<jose> oh, cool! gandi.net has these 'gandi supports ubuntu' tshirts and if you buy one 100% goes donated to Ubuntu!
<jose> (100% of the profit)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-07
<pleia2> some gandi folks came to our release party, they're going to hook me up
<pleia2> and they want to host events \o/
<jose> awesome!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, just in case anyone is looking for me - I'm off to the vet and have my mobile with me
<dpm> dholbach, ok!
<jcastro> dpm, hey
<jcastro> do you know what happened to the app indicator docs?
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/a/42213/235
<jcastro> they seem to be entirely missing now?
<dpm> hey jcastro, looking, we've reshuffled quite a lot of content in the site
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I think the issue as someone pointed out to me is developer.u.c points to these questions, which then reference broken sections of developer.u.c
<dpm> so for the second link, you can update it to point to http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<dpm> for the first link, we don't have those docs online anymore, as we're encouraging folks to use QML and not Python
<dpm> we don't have any python or vala docs on the site right now
<dpm> and we won't have them either, as they're not supported on the phone for app development
<dpm> not sure what's best to do here
<dpm> we could move those old docs to unity.u.c
<jcastro> that would be nice
<jcastro> I mean, Unity 7 has like 5 years left
<dpm> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1317065
<jcastro> <3 thanks
<marcoceppi> jcastro: leaf time?
<jcastro> looking now
<jcastro> 16 this month, 62 all year
<jcastro> "This month you used 136 fewer hours than last month."
<jcastro> it was a cold winter dude
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 28 this month, 113 yearly. We'll see what happens during the summer
<marcoceppi> That's when I break down
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, sollen wir wegen chinesischen Übersetzungen kurz telefonieren?
<dpm> dholbach, ok, gib mir 10 Minuten diese E-Mail fertig zu schreiben, und dann gerne
<dholbach> dpm, prima
<dholbach> dpm, jetzt gut? :)
<dpm> dholbach, noch 2 Minuten und bin fertig
<dpm> dholbach, ok, jetzt bin ich fertig, ich wollte zuerst https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone updaten
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<mhall119> czajkows1i: ping
<popey> mhall119: she's on vacation AIUI
<mhall119> right, forgot about that
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-11
<czajkows1i> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> elfy: hi ther
<czajkowski> e
<elfy> how's things
<czajkowski> elfy: a little sleepy
<czajkowski> and now unpacking washing and packing and leaving in 2 hours for next flight
<elfy> busy busy busy
<czajkowski> elfy: yeah
<czajkowski> had a great holiday
<czajkowski> now this week off to Vienna, Istanbul, Budapest and Lithuania
<czajkowski> back for a week then off to switzerland
<elfy> I might get to Bournemouth ... :p
<elfy> czajkowski: have a good trip - see you when I see you :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> :/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-04
<silverlion> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hey silverlion
 * silverlion is looking forward to the uos starting tomorrow
<dholbach> yes, me too :)
<silverlion> i've handed in a whole week of vacation from my RL-Job to be able to attend as much as possible
<dholbach> woah
<silverlion> dholbach: I'm crazy, right ;) ?
<dholbach> in a good way ;-)
<silverlion> meaning?
<dholbach> no, you're not :)
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<dpm> hi all
<dpm> (from a very slow connection...)
<silverlion> aloha dpm
<dpm> hey silverlion :)
<dpm> dholbach, around?
 * silverlion is getting ready for the uos
<silverlion> :D
<dpm> cool :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<silverlion> wb dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, I'll be on the road again in about 30 mins, but I'll be back with enough time to host sabdfl's session, but right now I'm in a pretty poor connecton. Could you perhaps help me spreading the word in the Ubuntu social media channels, etc?
<dholbach> yep, will do!
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, I'll point to ubuntuonair.com right?
 * silverlion will try to attend too
<silverlion> so if any help is needed just ping me
<dpm> dholbach, we've got the event in ubuntuonair's G+ account, but probably the ubuntuonair.com page is best if we want to point people to a place where they can ask their questions
<dpm> thanks silverlion!
<dpm> dholbach, so long story short, yes, pointing to ubuntuonair.com might be the best thing
<dholbach> rock and roll
 * silverlion goes looking for vacancies @ canonical
<dpm> mhall119, for some reason I can't join #ubuntu-uos-plenary - is it set up or is it something wrong at my end? Some folks seem to be in the #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<dpm> channel instead
<nigelb> dpm: there's a channel forward.
<nigelb> from uos to uds
<nigelb> perhaps your client isn't honoring the forward but knows there's a forward and is blocking you from entering?
<mhall119> nigelb: I get the same, invite only
<dpm> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I've just tested my theory with webchat.
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I didn't realize it was UDS time.
<nigelb> I've been fixing some tech debt on my blog and have to edit all my old posts. Been fun reading the UDS-M posts :)
<mhall119> nigelb: pre-UOS keynote in ~30 minutes
<elfy> bizarre - I get told -uos- is invite only when I'm already in -uds-
<mhall119> elfy: me too
<mhall119> it's evidently a redirect, from -uos to -uds, but it seems to give that error
<mhall119> not sure if it's just if you have the -uds open already or not
<elfy> seems that way here
<mhall119> elfy: what client do you use?
<elfy> hexchat
<dholbach> can somebody in the irc team maybe help with that?
<dholbach> or set it up another way?
<elfy> would it not just be quicker to change the name of the channel at ubuntu on air?
<elfy> is anyone actually in ubuntu-uos-plenary?
<mhall119> I don't think so
<dholbach> elfy, I think the people who use the website are actually fine
<elfy> if I connect with the webchat - it redirects to -uds as well
<elfy> not important I guess in that case
<mhall119> I've talked to the IRC team, we'll leave it as-is for now but try and fix it after mark's keynote
<silverlion> what's the irc chan for the keynote
<elfy> #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<silverlion> thanks elfy
<MooDoo> howdy all
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> hi MooDoo
<silverlion> let's hear what mark has to tell us ;)
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> yeah just waiting for the stream to start, lets do hope it's not wobbly walrus lol
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> after "wobbly windows" "wobbly walrus", why not? :)
<MooDoo> lol :D
<silverlion> does anyone have a link for the stream?
<silverlion> can't find one
<MooDoo> ubuntuonair.com
<silverlion> thanks
<MooDoo> yw
<MooDoo> I didn't like the new name Wily Werewolf at first but i'm alright nooooooooooow! :)
<elfy> ha
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow at UOS! :-)
<pleia2> hehe, werewolf
<elfy> they can be a bit snappy you know ...
<balloons> ugh, elfy I just read your comeback pun
<elfy> balloons: what can I say
<balloons> belkinsa, can we move http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/ back an hour to 1900 utc, to swap with plasma 5 demo?
<belkinsa> Sure, balloons.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-05
<MooDoo> hello all
<elfy> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, mhall119, popey: I won't be able to make it to the community q&a later on - there's the help app thing at the same time
<dpm> dholbach, I guess it's fine if not all of us are there, I can't make it today either
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> all right... I'm relocating to a place with faster internet
<balloons> belkinsa, thanks for covering the sessions for show and tell! :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<belkinsa> Sorry, forgot the /j
 * balloons needs to join some channels too!
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<dholbach> jcastro, yo yo yo
<jcastro> yo yo!
<dholbach> jcastro, there's still a bunch of sessions on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1505/+settopics
<dholbach> not quite sure... are they cloud stuff?
<jcastro> nope, all mine are done
<jcastro> some of those look like feature requests for packages though
<dholbach> mh
<jcastro> like, "event report mechanism to security groups"
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> how's life apart from that? :)
<jcastro> good good
<jcastro> just lining up my speakers for the day
<jcastro> we'
<jcastro> we'll be all set
<dholbach> cool
<silverlion> wishing you folks a good summit
 * silverlion needs 2 work from home
<belkinsa> Thanks, silverlion,  Same to you for.
<belkinsa> for you*
<jcastro> mhall119, ok I found some, errmm, issues with my schedule
<jcastro> turns out a bunch of these are supposed to be for the openstack summit
<jcastro> not UOS.
<jcastro> but I accepted them for UOS, is there a way to retarget them to not UOS?
<mhall119> jcastro: BPs?
<mhall119> jcastro: can you ping another lead or wait until after the opening plenary?
<mhall119> I can't get to it right now
<jcastro> ack
<dholbach> balloons, popey: you might want to join the relevant #ubuntu-uds sessions
<dholbach> do we have a link to docs on how to create a hangout and register it, etc?
<balloons> dholbach, which ones?
<balloons> dholbach, yes, let me link
<dholbach> ah, it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<dholbach> it took me a bit to find it
<balloons> yea and http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<dholbach> #ubuntu-uds
<dholbach> #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<dholbach> #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<dholbach> etc
<balloons> dholbach, it's #ubuntu-uos-*
<dholbach> aren't they redirects to each other?
<balloons> ohh I see some are still.. weird
<balloons> I'm sitting in #ubuntu-uos-*..
<popey> where * is?
<popey> ( I mean, do we have a handy cut-out-and-keep list of IRC channels for people? )
<dholbach> I'm in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and #ubuntu-uds-core-1
<dholbach> there's #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 too
<belkinsa> dholbach, we also have #ubuntu-uos-community
<balloons> dholbach, I'm in #ubuntu-uos-community for instance
<popey> ugh
<balloons> I took what was listed on summit
<popey> not sure why we need -1
<ian-weisser> I did what ballons did
<popey> given there's only one of community
<dholbach> I'm confused now
<balloons> popey, it seems there might be a mix of some older channels.. I'm not sure where you got them from
<dholbach> I joined the channel just by guessing and saw there were others
<dholbach> and a topic sent, etc
<popey> heh
<balloons> dholbach, I think you should use what's showing in summit. That said, it might be useful to redirect / close the other channels for clarity sake
<dholbach> <slangasek> is #ubuntu-uds still the right other channel, then?  The topic refers to 1403, and #ubuntu-uos says I must be invited to join
<dholbach> balloons, popey, mhall119, ^ do you know?
<mhall119> dholbach: #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<balloons> dholbach, I'd like to see it swap also
<mhall119> shoudl work, it worked for me
<balloons> he's speaking about the backend channel
<mhall119> oh, no idea on that
<balloons> who setup the irc channels this time around mhall119 ?
<mhall119> ubuntu-irc folks
<mhall119> alanbell specifically I think
<balloons> if everyone is cool with it, I'll ask an IRC admin to swap #ubuntu-uds to #ubuntu-uos
<mhall119> +1
<dholbach> popey, shall we move to #ubuntu-uos-appdev?
<dholbach> that's at least the place with the up to date topic :)
<popey> I'm already there dholbach
<dholbach> I was just wondering if I should tell folks to move over
<popey> sorry, from where?
<dholbach> I'm in #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<popey> we have two appdev tracks hence 1 and 2
<dholbach> ah, the other one is a redirect
<dholbach> nevermind, ignore me :)
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: let me know ifyou need me to change the channel name in Summit to match what's being used
<balloons> summit looked fine to me, as it uses the 'uos' moniker
<popey> so long as I can join whatever channel it says in summit and people will be there and the bot will be there, I'm happy
<popey> which doesn't work....
<popey> #ubuntu-uos-appdev-1 and #ubuntu-uos-appdev-2 being problematic :(
<czajkowski> popey: shuda come here for UOS and been in the orange room!
<popey> not sure I have strong enough sun glasses
<czajkowski> purple helps to relax you
<czajkowski> good lord the beard is gone popey
<popey> I know right!?
<popey> (I had a shave 10 mins before the session)
<czajkowski> hah
<popey> figured I looked like a hobo
<belkinsa> mhall119, are you setting up the Hangout for the Q&A?
<mhall119> belkinsa: probably, yeah
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.  I will be there just in case.
<mhall119> that's in an hour though
<belkinsa> Oh
<mhall119> now we all get a much needed break
<belkinsa> Duh, it's lunch break!
<mhall119> eat your veggies :)
<belkinsa> ;D
<popey> Including Tomatoes.
<jcastro> mhall119, can we get ~marcoceppi added to cloud track leads?
<jcastro> he needs to run a session on thursday
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I'm a track lead
<marcoceppi> already
<jcastro> oh ok, nm then
<mhall119> jcastro: marcoceppi: also, anybody marked as required to attend can host the hangout and update summit with the URLs
<mhall119> not just track leads
<jcastro> oh that's good to know!
<popey> mhall119: dholbach balloons davidcalle who is attending the Q&A today? I would like to visit the help app session, but if I am needed in the Q&A, I can do that.
<mhall119> I'll be in the Q&A, but would like a second person
<balloons> I'm presenting, so I can't
<mhall119> I guess dpm is unavailable all day
<balloons> mhall119, did we get the sdk helpers imported with the autopilot stuff or no? so much back and forth I don't remember
<mhall119> balloons: the uitk stuff?
<dholbach> popey, I'll be in the help app session
<balloons> mhall119, yay
<balloons> *yes
<popey> ok
<popey> I'll do Q&A with mhall119
<dholbach> can somebody of the folks in here do the q&a?
<dholbach> or somebody from the community track?
<popey> thanks all.
<balloons> ty!
<balloons> indeed, fresh blood in the q and a?
<dholbach> and/or david calle?
<mhall119> balloons: I'm pretty sure, are they not there?
<dholbach> that way popey could attend the help app session too :)
<popey> heh
<popey> well, if we can find a stand in for me, great, if not, I'll be at Q&A with mhall119
 * popey goes back to "lunch"
<mhall119> thanks popey
<balloons> mhall119, I only see one thing under https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/
<balloons> mhall119, I'm talking about these; from ubuntu-ui-toolkit: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot-sdk-helpers.html
<mhall119> balloons: was that the one where the package didn't actually contain any docs?
<balloons> mhall119, mm.. perhaps indeed, but didn't we fix it? it's been so spread out over so much time. Let me check
<mhall119> balloons: I just grabbed the package and there is no objects.inv, which is what I was using to identify what to import
<balloons> mhall119, you grab the binary, not the source yea?
<balloons> mhall119, either way, I see ubuntuuitoolkit.fjson.gz has everything in it
<mhall119> balloons: ok, I'll have to refactor the import script to look in there
<dholbach> popey, looks like mhall119 has a companion for the q&a
<balloons> mhall119, ack, ty. The package is ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot . We're doing a session later on the helpers, so I was excitied to be able to point people in the proper location
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> good night my hippie friends! see you tomorrow!
<elfy> dholbach: night hippy
<silverlion> dholbach: das wird sich nicht verhindern lassen :P
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hugs!
<belkinsa> mhall119, are you free for a brainstorm session with wxl and I over the Membership benfits
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-06
<davidcalle> Good morning all o/
<elfy> morning
<silverlion> good morning myself
<MooDoo> morning
<silverlion> morning MooDoo
<dpm> dholbach, ok, all set for http://ubuntuonair.com/ - thanks for the help!
<dholbach> anytime!
<dpm> I've created a FB too
<dholbach> looking forward to "seeing" Jane again :)
<dholbach> do you think we should start the propaganda machinery now already... to get it on everybody's page?
<dpm> dholbach, indeed, that's why I created the event too
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let me know where you post and I'll do some other posting
<dpm> yeah, just about to post to G+ and FB - one thing we should post too would be reddit
<dpm> dholbach, would you mind doing reddit and twitter?
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> cool!
<dpm> ok, posted on G+ & FB
<dpm> really looking forward to this one!
<dholbach> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/351rye/ask_jane_the_ceo_of_canonical_all_you_want_about/
<dpm> \o/
<czajkowski> I do like seeing Jane do more of this kind of engagement +1
<dholbach> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/595919784304365568
<balloons> everyone ready for day 2 of UOS? I hope you've recovered from yesterday!
<silverlion> balloons: no need ^^ I've got the whole week of the clock :D
<dpm> balloons, would you mind scheduling a "BQ phone Q&A" session for the Show & Tell track, for Thursday at 18:00UTC? Until we get confirmation from wxl to see if we can rearrange things in the overflow track, we can put it on the free slot on Cloud 2
<mhall119> dpm: are you hosting the hangout for the community events session?
<dpm> mhall119, yeah
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, are you joining in?
<mhall119> dpm: yes, if seb or mzanetti can run the convergence hangout
<jcastro> man I forgot how draining these sessions are
<jcastro> I wanted to pass out yesterday, heh
<mhall119> jcastro: I know, it's even worse than the in-person ones
<popey> dpm: mhall119 balloons would any of you be around for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22472/app-scope-development-round-table/ at 16:00 UTC to join me/us ?
<dpm> popey, I'm planning to
<popey> k
<dpm> popey, but I'll leave a bit earlier to prepare for jane's Q&A
<popey> kk
<popey> did I see someone mention a snappy Q&A?
<mhall119> popey: yes I think I can make thatone
<popey> thanks
<popey> aha, found it
<popey> dholbach: fyi I added a question to the etherpad for the snappy Q&A
<popey> (from jef spaleta)
<mhall119> is it about the store?
<mhall119> He doesn't seem to understand that every other distro is probably going to want to make their own
<balloons> dpm, scheduled
<mhall119> ah, sources, different topic
<silverlion> my biggest thankyou to all of you who take their time to manage this uos
<dholbach> thanks popey
<mhall119> silverlion: :)
 * silverlion could imagine to work for canonical as well... but there aren't any vacancies atm are ther?
<mhall119> silverlion: there are always openings here
<silverlion> mhall119: who do I need to talk to about that topic?
<mhall119> silverlion: http://www.canonical.com/careers
<mhall119> silverlion: go there, you cna apply online
<silverlion> mhall119: my problem is that most vacancies - which would apply to me - need a BA degree which I don't have
<silverlion> :(
 * inetpro agrees with silverlion, looking from the outside, you guys are putting up a stunning show 
<inetpro> thanks to everyone involved
<mhall119> silverlion: if you have experience you don't necessarily need the degree
 * mhall119 doesn't have a BA/BS
<silverlion> mhall119: true but most vacancies are in US - being located in Europe that's not what helps me ^^
<mhall119> silverlion: true, a lot of them are timezone sensitive
<silverlion> see ;) so nothing I could do
<balloons> silverlion, most vacancies in the US? uhh ... I
<silverlion> balloons: based on what I found out via the link mhall119 gave me
<balloons> I can just echo mhall119 and encourage you to apply and be positive about it :-)
<silverlion> thanks for trying folks but those two positions I could fill with my experience are office based in the UK
<silverlion> that's not available for me at the moment
 * silverlion goes through troubled waters
<silverlion> that's why I havent done any screencasts yet
<PabloRubianes> jose: ping
<balloons> dpm, you hosting http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22450/supporting-ubucons-worldwide/?
<dpm> balloons, yes indeed
<popey> dpm: mhall119 joining us in #ubuntu-uos-appdev ?
<mhall119> popey: finishing up the UbuCOn session
<dholbach> mhall119, popey, balloons, dpm: shall we ping all the social media again?
<dholbach> directing everyone's attention to ubuntuonair.com
<dpm> dholbach, yes please, trying to post to FB now
<dholbach> ok, I'll do twitter
<jcastro> Pici, thanks for that
<balloons> hey marcoceppi .. are you going to be able to help out tomorrow afternoon? There's 3 show and tell sessions at 1800; we might need some help to cover them :-)
<jcastro> he's running a session
<balloons> jcastro, ack
<marcoceppi> balloons: I'm happy to help out
<dpm> balloons, I can host the bq one
<dpm> balloons, that's why I suggested that slot, it was the only one that worked for me :)
<balloons> dpm, marcoceppi ty. I'll be busy organizing for the closing session, so I would rather not host anything :-)
<dpm> and didn't conflict with other Q&As
<balloons> wonderful sessions today everyone! That was really refreshing!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a good one and see you tomorrow!
<dpm> so we're done for today, good work everyone! \o/
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-07
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> jcastro, can you add ~thomas-ruecker to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad?
<jcastro> done
<dholbach> thanks
<balloons> jcastro, who will be summarizing the cloud track?
<jcastro> hmmm?
<jcastro> ugh, do I have to do that?
<balloons> jcastro, someone does :-) The doc is blank atm for cloud: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1icOXmpg2VTyKtEpGl0hlzHQdZt792stKYcFu22DRRgM/edit
<jcastro> am I just summarizing for the video?
<belkinsa> And also for show and tell is blank.
<silverlion> belkinsa: wasn't there a spot for lxqt
<belkinsa> Nevermind about show and tell
<jcastro> balloons, hey so it's just for the video though right?
<jcastro> I'm not expected to go back through and write up all the sessions am I?
<balloons> jcastro, yes just for the video review. The closing session at 1900. I need someone to review the sessions on video
<balloons> you can do that magically in your brain if you wish I guess, but :-)
<jcastro> I will. I'll just read off the schedule
<jcastro> hey so, how long do I have?
<balloons> brillant, ty
<balloons> jcastro, you can have as long as you like, but <5 mins I think is best
<jcastro> easy peasy
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: do you know if folks should have been automatically subscribed to the uos-track-leads list?
<dholbach> I felt I hadn't received all mails, but wasn't sure - now slangasek confirmed it
<balloons> dholbach, seems like they are not autosubbed
<balloons> It's an lp team mhall119 curates
<balloons> and I agree.. seems like not everyone is getting the mails
<mhall119> dholbach: no, I add them to the LP team manually
<mhall119> oh, the ML, it takes their LP default I would assume
<dholbach> I see
<jose> PabloRubianes: pong
<dpm> belkinsa, oh, wow, I was just about to start writing the summaries for the community track and I see you've already done it!
 * dpm hugs belkinsa
<silverlion> dpm: she is one of the best here ;)
<dpm> \o/
<belkinsa> dpm, can you fill out the more for the second roundtable as I lost focus on that one for some reason
<dpm> of course
<balloons> popey, is it safe to assume you'll be doing the summary for app and scope development?
<popey> balloons: i can summarise the ones I'm in
<popey> not the ones I'm not
<balloons> lol.. well, I need a talking head for the closing session who can cover them all
<balloons> presumably it'll be yourself, nik90, or kalikana
<balloons> I see there's some notes on the sessions, but it was a BIG track
<balloons> I don't think you need to be exhaustive.. I'm not going to hold you to it
<popey> balloons: can you share the summary doc with me, I can't find it
<balloons> popey, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1icOXmpg2VTyKtEpGl0hlzHQdZt792stKYcFu22DRRgM/edit
<popey> ta
<balloons> ty ty
 * balloons puts popey's name down as presenter
<dpm> belkinsa, will you be doing the community track summary?
<belkinsa> Yeah, did you want to do it?
<dpm> belkinsa, either way it's fine, I was just asking to be sure. So feel free to go for it!
<belkinsa> Alright and thanks.
<dpm> rock on
<dpm> balloons, I think you might need to add an actual session to the plenary slot
<dpm> right now it's not clickable (I had to do the same thing for mark & jane's plenaries)
<belkinsa> dpm, balloons, mhall119, dholbach: who is hosting the BQ QA session?
<dpm> belkinsa, I am
 * elfy read BBQ QA 
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
<dpm> thanks for checking
<elfy> I'd have gone to that
 * dpm has now visions of smartphones roasting on the fire
<elfy> ha ha ha
<dpm> (iPhones, that is)
<elfy> lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> smartphones roasting on an open fire . . .
<elfy> hi balloons :)
<balloons> howdy howdy
<dpm> balloons, did you see my ping about the closing plenary? ^
<balloons> dpm, perhaps not?
<balloons> dpm, ohh, lol
<balloons> so much red
<dpm> balloons, yeah, you'll need to create an actual session and schedule it on the plenary slot
<dpm> balloons, we're getting there! :)
<balloons> done
<dpm> balloons, awesome. You're ok to do the MC'ing and introduce the track leads?
<dpm> brb rebooting...
<belkinsa> balloons, the image for the hangout link is wrong on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<belkinsa> It shows the events page link not the hangout
<balloons> belkinsa, whoops
<balloons> want to take a quick screenshot and fix?
<belkinsa> I know
<dholbach> mhall119, so far UOS has been working out quite well in terms of organisation
<jcastro> I THINK IT IS A DISASTER
<jcastro> (just kidding)
 * mhall119 nominates jcastro to organize it next time
<jcastro> :D
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, some glitches with Google, but that's nearly always the case
<mhall119> participation has been good
<jcastro> I also noticed all my G+ followers get spammed when I do a new session
<mhall119> jcastro: it goes on your public feed, yeah, it did that last time too I think
<jcastro> I like the event page though
<jcastro> I can put the time in the future
<popey> we haven't had sessions having to be restarted that I've seen, like we did last time
<czajkowski> popey: you missed mhall119where he was on mute ;)
<mhall119> well, I'm not going to live that down anytime soon am I :)
<popey> i missed everything
<popey> not seen any other sessions at all really.
<jcastro> mhall119, URL? I am ready
<balloons> popey, jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdBIMhqQ7hPtYYJGfFFKWDfhKW0vhoeJ0Ko1xuylCsBn6Vg3g?authuser=1&hl=en
<balloons> belkinsa, ^^
 * popey gets coffee
<belkinsa> I know, coming.  I need to finish my session
<belkinsa> Give me three more minutes
<mhall119> balloons: am I giving the convergence summary? or is will?
<balloons> mhall119, will is listed
<mhall119> ok, cool
 * mhall119 makes sure the notes are up todate
 * mhall119 missed most of the convergence sessions
<balloons> mhall119, would you like to give a blurb or?
<mhall119> balloons: no, just putting some stats in there if you want to use them when you introduce the session
<balloons> ty mhall119
<mhall119> np
<popey> jcastro: screw you hippy
<popey> bah
<popey> ctrl+w the wrong tab
<popey> balloons: we doing Q&A after, or just updates?
<balloons> popey, lol.. you stayed just to troll jcastro admit it :-)
<balloons> popey, nah, no q and a.. we be done
<popey> haha
<popey> i can re-join and troll him some more if you like? :)
<balloons> it does seem fun
<balloons> it's after hours for you, so.. a stiff drink?
<popey> its also election day
<balloons> I'm sure you've voted eh? do brits "celebrate" after voting?
<popey> some of us stay up all night to watch the results come in
<popey> polls close in 1.5 hours
<dpm> thanks belkinsa!
<belkinsa> NP
<mhall119> popey: so do we
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> voting in a monarchy still seems odd though
 * mhall119 might see which news channel is talking about your elections over here
<popey> hah
<popey> does http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10318089 work in the US?
<popey> BBC News channel
<popey> I imagine not.
<mhall119> popey: "The BBC News Channel is available in the UK only. Don't forget, to watch TV online as it's being broadcast, you still need a TV licence."
<popey> :)
 * popey hugs his TV Licence
<mhall119> TV license, another thing that is very odd to us
<popey> No adverts on BBC :)
<popey> I happily pay for that.
<balloons> yea, PBS is a bit odd and not really the same here
 * balloons notes cable tv was initially advert free also
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: jcastro is there an Ubuntu scope yet for the nest :)
<jcastro> no sure
<popey> no
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: not yet ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<silverlion> good morning to you too ;)
<silverlion> good morning dpm
<dpm> morning silverlion
<dpm> good morning all
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<silverlion> aloha czajkowski
<dpm> calling it a day, see you all and have a nice weekend!
<popey> right, I'm off to chill for the weekend. Thanks for a great week everyone! :D
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day too - have a great weekend!
<dholbach> popey++
<silverlion> thankx 2 the two of you
<cprofitt> hello all
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-09
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<svij> morning dholbach and davidcalle
<dholbach> hi svij
<davidcalle> Hey svij :)
<popey> dpm: dholbach got time for a quick call about the wiki?
<dholbach> popey, sure
<dpm> yes
<popey> ok
<popey> setting up
<popey> dpm: dholbach https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/wiki?hl=en&authuser=0
<dholbach> dpm, muchacho: ^ :)
<dpm> dholbach, trying to get in :/
<dholbach> oh - maybe remove the authuser=0?
<dpm> ahhh
<dpm> still no dice
 * dpm tries chromium
<dholbach> skype? :-P
<popey> webrtc?
<dpm> +1
<dholbach> https://appear.in/fix-the-wiki
<popey> yay
<popey> dholbach: where'd you go?
<dholbach> hum... changing the video options requires a reconect to the site
<dholbach> and now it says "hang on tight"
<dholbach> and nothing happens
<popey> try another browser?
<dholbach> yep, on it
<dholbach> "Connecting to server..."
<popey> gah
<dholbach> "Hang on tight"
<popey> do we need to switch to another one? 😖
<popey> ooh
<dholbach> maybe?
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<ahoneybun> mhall119 around?
<ahoneybun> maybe dholbach
<ahoneybun> the developer.ubuntu.com website keeps going chinese for me
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ didn't we have a bug like this before?
<dholbach> ahoneybun, so you just go to developer.u.c to trigger it?
<dholbach> ahoneybun, it is plain old English for me
<davidcalle> dholbach: fixed in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ahoneybun> dholbach it kept going to d.u.c/zh-ch or something before
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> <3
<ahoneybun> now it acts normal
<davidcalle> dholbach: cookie mess, most likely
<ahoneybun> but events are in chinese
<dholbach> ok
<ahoneybun> the heck
<davidcalle> ahoneybun: yes, these are not localized IIRC, and we have done a bad job at logging english events as "events". Our bad.
<ahoneybun> the url has en but the article is in chinese
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/04/28/samsung-artik-event/
<davidcalle> ahoneybun: yeah, it's a chinese only event/article
<ahoneybun> oh
<davidcalle> ahoneybun: ideally, the en version would only show en events, but it's not the case
<ahoneybun> odd to pull those to a en site though
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> just was wondering
 * ahoneybun wants to plan some events 
<ahoneybun> in the US of course
<davidcalle> dholbach: good reminder that we should use the feature on the /en side :)
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<jcastro> man, spam city in lp
<nigelb> jcastro: I know, right?
<nigelb> I love how they'er snitching on each other.
<nigelb> and then begging us to approve them.
<jcastro> oh hey nigelb, long time!
<nigelb> Indeed! :)
<nigelb> jcastro: Our awake and on IRC times are rarely in sync these days :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> popey: if IS has to deal with the spam then it might be worth asking "well, if this is going to do nothing but waste your time, we might as well consider just whole hog switching"
<popey> we are currently discussing this
<popey> jcastro: over the weekend they figured out they could join ubuntu brazillian doc team and unity hackers which gave them inherited etherpad rights
<popey> so IS have undone the etherpad ACL, now only ubuntu members can edit
<davidcalle> popey: that's a lot of dedication for spamming a wiki o_O
<popey> indeed :(
<jcastro> yeah, they're like ratting each other out now
<jcastro> which is weird
<jcastro> I wonder if it's two competing spam companies
<dpm> dholbach, omw
<dholbach> me too
<mhall119> jcastro: spammer fight?
<jcastro> yeah
 * mhall119 gets the popcorn
<mhall119> if only our wiki wasn't the battlefield
<jcastro> this isn't what I had in mind when I said let's torch the whole thing, heh
<dpm> jose, would you like to join us this Wednesday's team call to sync up about the OSCON booth?
<jose> dpm: ehm, at what time?
<dpm> jose, I was doing UTC calculations in my head, you're too quick! :)
<jose> hehe
<dpm> jose, say 15:30 UTC?
<jose> ouch, I have to leave for university at that time
<jose> if it's from 15 to 15:30 I can do it
<jose> or earlier
<dpm> jose, ok, sent invite for 15:00UTC, and then you can leave whenever you need to
<jose> cool, thanks!
<dpm> thank you!
<dpm> mhall119, popey, davidcalle, I'm cleaning up our Trello board and archiving lists. I'd like to start using it again for the sprint next week, but also to keep track of the UOS actions. Could you please go through the sessions where you got actions from UOS and add them to the "UOS backlog" list? -> https://trello.com/b/gUSRcADH/community-team-backlog
<mhall119> dpm: sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<davidcalle> dpm: yay, a sprint :) Done
<dpm> thanks :)
<dpm> davidcalle, team call?
<davidcalle> dpm: omw
<dholbach> all right my friend s- I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
<svij> bye dholbach
<dholbach> bye svij
<hggdh> jcastro: available?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-10
<dpm> hi svij, so I was thinking about UbuCon EU
<svij> dpm: yes?
<dpm> I think at this stage it might be better to have biweekly meetings, as in the last few ones we've not had much updates to report
<dpm> and just move to weekly ones as the event date approaches
<svij> well for today I would just have two (or three) things
<svij> 1.) We still need the blog :/
<dpm> svij, sure
<svij> 2.) I've contact to someone from Microsoft for sponsoring, we need to talk about the brochure and finish that
<svij> 3.) Not sure what the state of dholbach s reachout to canonical people for talks is
<dholbach> svij, what I said last time: I mailed around 30-40 people from all over Europe and had no replies yet
<svij> :(
<dholbach> it was some time before release so I expect they were all busy and felt "that's still a long time until then"
<dholbach> so totally understandable
<dholbach> if you want me to mail them again, let me know what you'd like to say and I'll send a mail out
<svij> I thought you already did that after the release
<dholbach> what do you want me to say in the mail?
<svij> "Submit a talk to UbuCon EU. NOW!"
<svij> just kidding. :)
<svij> what did you write in the first mail?
<dholbach> svij, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16345637/
<popey> I know Martin from Ubuntu MATE is keen to do a talk :)
<dpm> popey, \o/ would you mind adding him to https://trello.com/b/vrvHS6sk/ubucon-europe ?
<svij> popey: dpm: I've wrote to him a few days ago, he said he'll talk to me in a couple of days. :)
<dpm> excellent
<popey> done
<svij> dholbach: ah looks good. What about a simple "hey, I got nothing, hope you saw it" kind of mail?
<svij> popey: can you add your details to your talk soon, too? :)
<svij> dpm: the only thing which is worrying me is, that it's still hard to get a decent amount of talks to send the final invitation to mark and jane :/
<dholbach> svij, let me know if there's anything else I should put in there... I'd like to avoid sending lots of mails to everyone, so we better include it all in one mail
<dpm> mhall119, can you attend the ubucon call today to talk about sponsorships?  ^
<dholbach> dpm, do you need me in the call too? I have no updates
<mhall119> dpm: I can if you need me, otherwise I'd prefer to skip
<mhall119> dpm: I haven't send the inquiry to legal yet about how to handle the contract, so I don't have anything to add today
<svij> dholbach: currently I don't know what we should add. Except maybe some of the already known speakers (which aren't much yet)
<svij> mhall119: do we need canonical legal?
<svij> we had a few small sponsorships in the past which we handled ourself, we could do that here too
<svij> and that might be even easier for all us of, because we're paying the venue
<mhall119> svij: we may not need to go through them for the sponsorships, but I need to confirm that there is no trademark issues with you collecting money for an Ubuntu event
<dpm> svij, mhall119, so do you want to discuss the sponsorship brochure here or in the call?
<mhall119> since everything for the UbuCon Summit in California went through Canonical
<svij> mhall119: ah okay
<svij> I think I'm fine now, from my sight
<svij> if you could ask that, that would be good, mhall119
<jcastro> mhall119: on my intel laptop if I login to the unity8 session with that ppa I just get a black screen
<mhall119> me too, I'll send that inquiry today and let you know
<svij> great, thanks
<mhall119> jcastro: you need a citrain silo, I used 53, but double-check in #ubuntu-unity which one has the libhybris fix, it may be different now
<mhall119> jcastro: FWIW, I'm writing up all my instructions and work arounds right now
<svij> dpm: can I hope that we somehow manage to get the blog on ubucon.org working by this week? It's already taking too much time. :(
<jcastro> ok I'll just wait for your instructions
<dpm> svij, I don't know if I'll be able to do it this week, but that should not block us from posting from somewhere else such as the Fridge
<jcastro> marcoceppi: have you had a full month in your new place yet? 22 leaves in April for me
<svij> dpm: ok, I'll talk to marius about the contest then
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you ready?
<dpm> svij, great, thanks!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: 28, you?
<jcastro> you win
<jcastro> 22
<jcastro> jose: can you try to see what happens if you just ask the travel agent to book your travel?
<dholbach> svij, sent another mail
<svij> dholbach: thanks <3
<dpm> popey, dholbach, mhall119, davidcalle, unless one of you wants to run the Q&A today, I propose postponing until we've worked on the preparation of the new guests format we discussed at UOS
<dholbach> wfm
<popey> will we have time to do it next week?
<popey> will be during our sprint
<davidcalle> we should give it a go, all of us in in the same {room|starbucks|bench in front of mcdonalds} will make for a fun Q&A
<dpm> I'll add it to the agenda. I initially put 1h slots, but we should probably partition some into 30 min slots, as some smaller topics won't need the full hour
<dpm> the Q&A itself is already in the schedule
<dholbach> yep, I put it in there
<dpm> but we should add the prep part too
<dpm> we already had the discussion at UOS, so this will be more about going through the work items
<popey> ah so it is :)
<popey> skimmed right past that
<belkinsa> Are you guys aware that the UOS site is down: http://summit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<popey> blame mhall119
<belkinsa> lol
<svij> time to change the famous hashtag from #blamepopey to #blamecommunityteam :)
<svij> :P
<popey> fine by me
<dpm> has someone filed an RT? Otherwise I'll go ahead and do it
<mhall119> belkinsa: it's not down, the homepage is just broken
<mhall119> dpm: will be one minute, fixing summit
 * dpm envisions mhall119 in his superhero costume
<mhall119> I'm Quick-And-Dirty-Hack-To-Make-It-Work Man
<mhall119> technical debt is my super-power
 * davidcalle can hear the crowd cheering
<dpm> that's how we roll
<mhall119> dpm: are you in the hangout? I thought it said you were, but now it says waiting for people to join
 * mhall119 will be disappointed if the above conversation isn't on the internal quotes page
<dpm> I was and I dropped, omw again
<mhall119> who's doing the Q&A today? do we have a guest?
<belkinsa> mhall119: ah and oh, I see.
<Absurd-sugestion> QUESTION: Is the community Q&A ubuntuonair happening today, or not ?
<Absurd-sugestion> err Herllo
<dpm> Absurd-sugestion, answered your question directly on #ubuntu-on-air
<Absurd-sugestion> dpm, thanks.
<Absurd-sugestion> I get my Nexus 4 with Ubuntu pre-loaded tomorrow :)
<dpm> \o/
<Absurd-sugestion> cost £90 GBP.
<Absurd-sugestion> cheaper and more powerful than the Meixu thingys or those bq jobbers.
<dpm> Absurd-sugestion, next thing to try, connecting it to a monitor? :)
<Absurd-sugestion> will do - is there a bug for that (on t'Nexus 4) or does it just work ?
<popey> with a slimport, it works
<dpm> I think nowadays you don't need to install any extra packages and it should just work when you connect a slimport adapter to a monitor
<dpm> there you go :)
 * Absurd-sugestion googles slimport ...
<Absurd-sugestion> Whey hey hey ! £8/9 good-oh http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172142608260
<dpm> I think so, popey, mhall119, that looks like an adapter that could work for the N4, right? ^
<popey> should do, yeah
<popey> i bought mine at amazon, they vary in quality
<dpm> I'm not too happy with mine (which is not that model, btw^), every now and then the image goes black, which I first thought it was Ubuntu related, which I then tested with another N4 with Android to be the same case
<dpm> more hardware-related, it seems
<mhall119> dpm: possibly, but it's different from the one I have so no guarantees
<mhall119> "slimport" was evidently a very loose standard
<mhall119> it says it works with a Nexus 4 though
<mhall119> as long as it's hardware-compatible, the software should work
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :-)
<Kilos> hi guys. can the teams moving or sorting our wiki problems include Na3iL , he has time and the ability to help
<mhall119> Kilos: sure, we're going to try and work out a set of "next steps" during our sprint next week
<mhall119> Na3iL: will you be around on IRC monday and tuesday of next week?
<Na3iL> back
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos and mhall119
<Na3iL> Yep I will be there sure :)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> you know where Na3iL
<Kilos> i dont
<Na3iL> Kilos, I think it will be here or in #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> mhall119 can you fill him in please?
<popey> he just did :)
<popey> we're discussing it next week, and we'll poke you guys on irc when there's something to discuss :)
<Kilos> aha ty popey i only do irc
<Kilos> ill be here
<mhall119> Kilos: Na3iL: the most likely target is a switch to mediawiki, but we need to detail everything that would require
<Kilos> good luck all you guys
<mhall119> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4iqhq0/dogfooding_unity_8/ upvotes appreciated
<mhall119> popey: is there a convergence-ready music app available?
<popey> mhall119: the one in the store
<mhall119> cool, will grab it
<ahoneybun> mhall119 yea the music app is ready to go
<mhall119> woot! looks nice
<mhall119> alright everyone, I started early today so I'm ending early, see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> yesssssssssss
<jcastro> htop in snappy
<jcastro> ON IT.
<popey> woah. now spammers are trying to make up random questions and talking to me on IRC to coerce me to add them to -etherpad!
<wxl> sheesh
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-11
<tsimonq2> wow
<tsimonq2> :P
<jose> jcastro: they will ask for a REQ/EVT code or a PO number. I accidentally tried in the past.
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<jcastro> popey: nice, htop in snappy!
<jcastro> jose: well, neither anyone in HR or marketing is returning my emails, so I don't really know where to go from here.
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-12
<jose> jcastro: I'm gonna email the travel agency directly and CC you as I did last time. the travel agency has a direct contact so maybe they'll get someone's attention from there.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jcastro> jose: yeah I think that would help
<popey> hello czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> popey: howdy doody
<jose> OH NOES! they've shut down Uber in Austin just before oscon!
<dholbach> jose, do you know the booth number?
<jose> dholbach: 631-3, why?
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> April from Marketing asked
<jose> oh, okay. make sure they don't ship anything directly since they're gonna charge us hundreds of dollars
<dholbach> gotcha
<jose> :)
<dholbach> all riht my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you around!
<popey> jono: CLS!
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, can you make it downtown for the pre-CLS party?
<jose> OMG cjohnston WILL BE THERE?!
<cjohnston> mhall119: I probably could
<cjohnston> jose: I’m in Austin until Saturday morning
<jose> urgh
<jose> I arrive Wed morning
<wxl> hey lubuntu has need to move their website off of the host it's been on for a long time. is canonical hosting (wordpress) a thing we could hope for?
<IsawAghost> jose, There is NOTHING in the ubuntu-on-air calendar, even after repeatedly asking for the likes of terms like 'postponed', and the Austin Q&A to be included. Could you or popey, or who-ever do something about this please (?)
<IsawAghost> This is a bottle-neck and needs to be addressed - how else can the community engage with Canonical, I ask you ?
<jose> patches are welcome
<IsawAghost> <Insert> Calendar: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ | Tues 10th May 2016 3pm UTC : Postponed till OpenStack Summit in Austin 25th – 28th April 2016. | Link to the locale/address.
<IsawAghost> jose, Patch , that !
<jose> patches are welcome!
 * jose goes back to work
<IsawAghost> WTHeck are you talking about ? IDK wat a patch is !
 * IsawAghost starts bashing the table.
<IsawAghost> jose, Stop being like this and ammend the Calendar, Plllleeeease !
<IsawAghost> this is useless.
<IsawAghost> this is why ubuntu doesn't work.
<IsawAghost> I try, I really try to help to community.
<IsawAghost> but...
<IsawAghost> not like this - it creates a power-game between the people behind the website and the users. It's not equal. I hate it.
<wxl> IsawAghost: may i suggest sending an email to the community team mailing list?
<IsawAghost> I shall email the list - but do I have subscribe first ?
<IsawAghost> hello ?
<wxl> IsawAghost: well you don't HAVE to, but you'll have to wait for it to pass through moderation
<wxl> patience, my friend. it does take time to type :)
<wxl> not to mention i'm at work
<IsawAghost> does it go thru moderation if I subscribe ?
<wxl> just a volunteer here
<wxl> no it won't
<IsawAghost> ok , cheers.
<popey> IsawAghost: why do we need to modify the calendar?
<IsawAghost> thats helpful. :)]
<IsawAghost> I give I'm not dealing with popey aswell. .. I'm outta here.
<popey> O_O
<wxl> sheesh
<popey> what did I do?
<wxl> apparently he/she is miffed there's no ubuntu on air sessions listed on the calendar
<popey> oh, i see, it's empty
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i mean i guess it's a legitimate concern
<popey> yeah, totally
<wxl> i think jose's "patches welcome" comment probably set him off
<popey> I didn't understand
<popey> yes, not exactly helpful
<wxl> which is why i suggested the mailing list since i have no actual control over the calendar
<popey> neither do i
<popey> I don't actually know who does
<wxl> but then when you popped up i think perhaps he was assuming you would treat him in the same way
<wxl> i don't know
<jose> he's been contacting me in a non-friendly way several times
<wxl> on irc?
<jose> yep, every single time with a different nick
<jose> so I believe it's more of a troll than anything
<wxl> hm
<popey> not a troll, just a difficult person to deal with
<popey> woohoo, looks like I *can* edit the calendar
<jose> I did give you edit access a while ago
<popey> thanks jose
<popey> I think I put it at the right time, can somoene check?
<popey> should be 9am in Austin
<jose> I don't even know what is happening
<mhall119> wxl: re: lubuntu.me hosting, I think marcoceppi has something we migh tbe able to use
<wxl> mhall119: i just sent an rt ticket, so i'm going to see what it might be able to offer, but that's an alternate to consider for sure.
 * mhall119 just read the scrollback, well that was interesting
<wxl> mhall119: or perhaps at least a good interim solution
<marcoceppi> mhall119: always happy to help
<mhall119> wxl: going through IS we would need a mojo spec for deploying wordpress, and I don't think we have one, so that would take time
<mhall119> wxl: but marcoceppi might be able to hook us up with charms and a deployment to a public cloud
<marcoceppi> mhall119: wxl: we could host outside of IS temporarily, using the same means IS would (juju charms, on AWS) while we mojo up the rest
<wxl> mhall119: they have one for locos, so don't think so
<wxl> but maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> but yes i like the idea very much. thank you marcoceppi !!!
<marcoceppi> wxl: do you all have theme data, etc?
<wxl> marcoceppi: 1s and i'll drum it up
<mhall119> wxl: they have a mojo spec for locos? I think in the past loco websites were just co-hosted on a single machine
<wxl> marcoceppi: you still around?
<marcoceppi> wxl: yes
<wxl> marcoceppi: would you mind coming to #lubuntu-devel to discuss some of the mechanics of this lubuntu temp hosting?
 * ahoneybun needs more pens and stickers for his LoCo 
<knome> who uses pens any more?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we can get some extras sent to SELF for you
<ahoneybun> knome my dad?
<ahoneybun> he says his Ubuntu pen is his fav
<mhall119> it's mine too
<ahoneybun> mhall119 that would be awesome stuff
<mhall119> ahoneybun: remind in a couple weeks, in case I forget
<ahoneybun> I have mine and the notebook in my bag
<mhall119> it's not yet time to place the shipping request for SELF
 * mhall119 wants more of those notebooks
<ahoneybun> working on some UI stuff for uCycle
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I have some still left
<ahoneybun> I'll bring 2 for you
<ahoneybun> at least one
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the spiral-bound ones or the fieldnotes ones?
<ahoneybun> check telegram I'll send a pic
<mhall119> heh, this is why we need Slack :)
<ahoneybun> hhh
<ahoneybun> community slck
<ahoneybun> *slack
<ahoneybun> first you need a slack client on Ubuntu phone
<knome> i have a ubuntu pen as well, but it's only my third favorite
<knome> well okay, cheating a bit as the two other are technically similar pens to each other
<mhall119> ahoneybun: oh yes, I will definitely take one of those off your hands
<mhall119> when did you get those?
<ahoneybun> mm no clue really lol
<ahoneybun> I think maybe during the 15.10 release?
 * ahoneybun checks his pile  
<ahoneybun> I have more then 2...
<ahoneybun> 8?
<mhall119> oh wow
<ahoneybun> no clue when those came or why
<ahoneybun> mm
<mhall119> those would be good give-aways to anybody helping you run events
<knome> which ones are they?
<mhall119> they're nice notebooks
<knome> i have one of the field notes ones
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I'm trying to get the lady at my school to run a class on Linux
<knome> that must've been from the last UDS in copenhagen
<ahoneybun> first helping with some Game event
<ahoneybun> getting my foot in the door
<ahoneybun> mhall119 I also sent one with stickers to Ian from System76
<ahoneybun> any news about the Podcast stuff?
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ^
<mhall119> podcast stuff?
<ahoneybun> mhall119 better mics and camera
<ahoneybun> *s
<ahoneybun> I believe we could ask from the fund
<mhall119> ahoneybun: oh, for kubuntu podcast you mean?
<ahoneybun> yea sorry
<mhall119> sure, you can request it, it'll depend on the cost. Do you have any viewership info from it?
<ahoneybun> mm I can look at the numbers
<mhall119> popey: oh, the telegram app is only 20MB
<ahoneybun> mhall119 we have 182 subsribers so far
<ahoneybun> almost 4000 watchtime in mins
<ahoneybun> mm 1.5% females
<ahoneybun> I'd like to get my own stuff vs requesting it from the fund
<popey> mhall119: yeah, it's just a single binary basically
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-13
<wxl> hahahhaha
<wxl> i'm a sumit
<wxl> is this the ubabtu team?
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I just came here to post the same time
<jcastro> i am a sumit and i want to become  member of the ubabtu team
<wxl> dude no way
<wxl> we could become member together!
<jose> what's ubabtu?
<wxl> it's the team i want become member
<wxl> because i am a sumit
<wxl> and that's what a sumit do
<wxl> (tl;dr spammers are funny)
 * belkinsa sigh
 * belkinsa sighs*
<belkinsa> Spammers.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-15
<Ignition> Tried to buy an Ubuntu USB - not avail. in the Canonical Store. Please get this sorted !
<Ignition> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<tsimonq2> wxl: hahahahaha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-10
<CoderEurope>  It's understandable that they'll be jobs lost - but that doesn't mean never never land https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/system-administrator-at-software-heritage-paris
<bnoeafkUSA> Is there anyone here who can provide some insight into the FIPS certification that Ubuntu 16 has obtained - or can lead me into a network/channel where I can find out more?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-11
<tsimonq2> bnoeafkUSA: This is maybe (possibly) the place, stick around and you'll get an answer. :)
<balloons> bnoeafkUSA, you can get in touch with the Ubuntu Advantage folks to talk more about it.
<balloons> bnoeafkUSA, have you had any contact with them?
<balloons> bnoeafkUSA, basically it's for the Kernel, openssh, OpenSSL, and StrongSwan VPN packages
<balloons> bnoeafkUSA, email sales@canonical.com who can provide more insight. Cheers
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-12
<bugmagnet> I'm not sure where to ask this. I need an image manipulation tool. I want to give it a very large image and have it be able to be told (programmatically) where to move the viewport to, how long to stay there, and how much to zoom in or out.
<bugmagnet> Is there anything like that around? I've been digging for hours
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-05-13
<kashem> which firewall i can use?
<kashem> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?plz...Help
